# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  GÖney Sinirimiz, Mayinlar Ve Ceylanpinar'

## bozok

*GüNEY SINIRIMIZ, MAYINLAR VE CEYLANPINAR…* 

*Bugün Irak’ın Kuzeyinde bizim dışımızda herkesin Kürdistan olarak tanımladığı sözde bir yapı kuruldu.* 

*08.06.2007 11:38*


Ceylanpınar Devlet üretme üiftliği, 177.000 hektar arazi varlığına sahip. (Bu miktar pek çok ülkenin toprak varlığından daha fazla.) 

Arazi GAP Bölgesi’nde olmasına rağmen, sulama projesi kapsamı dışında tutulmuş. (Bunun nedeni muhtemelen, değerlenmemesi ve bir gün birilerine daha kolay verilebilmesi içindir.) Halen 11.000 hektarlık alanı sulanabiliyor. 

üiftlik, Türkiye-Suriye sınırının 60 km lik kısmını bünyesinde bulunduruyor. Sınır boyunca, uzanan ve 100-150 metre genişliğinde toplam 710 hektarlık alan ise mayınlı.

üiftlik bünyesinde, 25 ayrı bölgede küçük gruplar halinde göçerler yaşıyor. 

üiftlik arazisine kaçak olarak sokulan onbinlerce koyun, bu göçerler tarafından otlatılmakta. (Göçerlerin sayısı 5 bin civarında.)

üiftlik arazisinde bugüne kadar petrol arama çalışması yapılmadı. Bu konuda hiçbir rapor yok. Ama sınırın hemen öte yanında sadece birkaç kilometre uzaklıkta, zengin petrol kuyuları var ve petrol çıkartılıyor. Konunun uzmanlarının söylediğine göre, üiftlik arazisinde zengin petrol yatakları var.

Arazinin verimlilik hesapları yapıldığında ilginç bir tablo ortaya çıkıyor. Kıtlık zamanında, Türkiye’nin güvenlik birimlerinin temel gıda ihtiyaçlarını karşılayacak kapasiteye ve stratejik değere sahip.
Sulama imkanının bulunması ve genişliği nedeni ile, Tekno-Tarım yada tarımsal teknopark için çok uygun olması da başka bir ayrıcalığı.

Bu araziye bugüne kadar pek çok talip çıktı. 

Başta İsrail firmaları olmak üzere, merkezi ABD’de bulunan birçok şirket (tarımsal faaliyet yapmak niyeti ile) buraya talip olduklarını bildirdi.
Bu arada, (yabancı firmalarla irtibatlı!) bazı yerli firmalar da buraya talip oldular.

Tarım Ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı talimatı ile, satış işlemini başlayınca, TİGEM Genel Müdürlüğü’nden başta Genel Müdür olmak üzere bazı bürokratlar, sürece pasif bir direnç oluşturdular. Ve satış gerçekleşmedi. 

Bu direncin ardından, genel müdürün görevden alınma kararnamesi, bakanlık ve başbakanlık makamınca imzalanarak Cumhurbaşkanlığı’na gönderildi. Fakat Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamı, bunu onaylamayarak iade etti.

Böylece bu kadar stratejik önemi ve değeri olan arazi, şimdilik korunmuş oldu.

*Peki Ceylanpına’ın asıl önemi ne?*

• üok geniş bir arazi,
• Tarımsal teknopark yapımı için çok uygun,
• Sulama imkanı var,
• Kıtlık zamanlarında, güvenlik birimlerinin ihtiyaçlarını karşılama kapasitesine sahip ve
• Muhtemelen çok değerli petrol yataklarının üzerinde.

Bunların hepsi doğru. 
Ama asıl değeri çok başka.


*CEYLANPINAR, SüZDE KüRDİSTAN’I SURİYE üZERİNDEN AKDENİZE BAğLAYACAK COğRAFYA İLE SINIR KOMşUSU…*

Bugün Irak’ın Kuzeyinde bizim dışımızda herkesin Kürdistan olarak tanımladığı sözde bir yapı kuruldu. 

Emperyalist güçlerin, sözde Kürdistan’a katmaya çalıştığı Türkmeneli’nin en kuzeyinde ise Telafer var. 

Bildiğiniz gibi, Telafer’e ABD’nin Irak’ı işgal ettiği günden beri saldırılar düzenleniyor. Burası Türkiye’ye 80 kilometre uzaklıkta ve 300 Bin Irak Türkü (Türkmen kelimesini özellikle kullanmıyorum) yaşıyor. En son geçtiğimiz ay, şiddetli saldırılar düzenlendi ve pek çok Irak Türkü buradan göçe zorlandı. (Türkiye’nin Habur sınır kapısına ilave olarak açmak isteği Ovaköy sınır kapısı da Telafer üzerinden geçişi sağlayacağı ve Irak Türklerine kontrol imkanı vereceği için kabul edilmedi.)

Yine hafızanızı tazelemek istiyorum. Geçtiğimiz yıllarda Suriye’nin Türkiye sınırındaki Kamışlı bölgesinde Suriye’li Kürtler isyan etmişti ve çıkan çatışmalarda çok sayıda kişi hayatını kaybetmişti. Bu isyanın sebebi o günlerde anlaşılamamıştı.

şimdi, birlikte parçaları ekleyelim;

• Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi’nin temel ögesi sözde Kürdistan dır.
• Sözde Kürdistan, kuzeyden, Suriye üzerinden Akdeniz’e ulaştırılmak istenmektedir.
• Telafer’e yıllardır yapılan saldırının nedeni ise, Suriye Kürtleri ile Irak Kürtleri arasındaki tek tampon ve Türk bölgesi olmasıdır.
• Buraları halledildikten sonra, sözde Kürdistan kolaylıkla Akdeniz’e bağlanacak ve İsrail’e coğrafi olarak kavuşmuş olacaktır.
• İşte Ceylanpınar, bu stratejik hesapların Türkiye sınırındaki komşusudur.

Eminim yukarıda yazdıklarım, artık daha anlamlı hale gelmiştir.

Bir diğer ayrıntı ise, mayınlar…

Güney sınırımız bildiğiniz gibi mayınlı. (Mayınların neden, yada daha doğru tanımı ile, kimin talebi ile, hangi hesaplarla döşendiği başka bir yazı konusu.)

*Bu mayınların temizlenmesi gündeme geldiğinde yaşanan olaylar, yine ilgi çekici.*


*Op. Dr. Turhan üüMEZ*
*[email protected]*

----------


## bozok

*CEYLANPINAR İSRAİL'E TESLİM*

 
AKP toprak satışındaki sınır tanımaz tutumunu sürdürüyor. GAP bölgesinde toprak almayı hızlandıran Yahudiler, mayınlı arazilere de göz dikti. İsrail’in diğer hedefi ise satışa karşı çıktığı için genel müdürü görevden alınan Ceylanpınar Tarım İşletmeleri! 


*Dinler arası turizm!*
Ceylanpınar’ın satışı, stratejik açıdan kabul edilemez olarak niteleniyor. Tohum ve damızlık hayvan üretimi açısından bir numara olan merkezi, İsrail yakın takibe aldı. Bölge coğrafi açıdan, Büyük İsrail Projesi’nin* ‘dinler turizmi ayağı’nın* da bir parçası...


*AKP’NİN SATIşINDAN VAZGEüMEYİP ASKIDA TUTTUğU STRATEJİK HESAPLARIN BüLGESİ...* 

*Ceylanpınar’da İsrail tehlikesi*
Bölgede toprak satın almayı sürdüren Yahudiler, mayınlı arazileri temizleyip buraları 49 yıllığına kiralamak isterken, stratejistler bunun Büyük İsrail Projesi’nin bir parçası olduğu görüşünde


*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*

AKP’nin toprak satışı konusundaki sınır tanımaz tutumu kafalarda soru işareti uyandırmaya devam ediyor. Eski adıyla Ceylanpınar Devlet üretme üiftliği, yeni adıyla Ceylanpınar Tarım İşletmesi’nin satışı stratejik açıdan kabul edilemez olarak nitelendiriliyor. Daha önce buranın satılmasına karşı çıkan Tarım İşletmeleri Genel Müdürü AKP iktidarı tarafından görevinden alınmıştı. 


*Gündeme getirebilirler*
Ceylanpınar Tarım İşletmeleri’nin satışının şu an için gündemde olmadığını belirten CHP Muğla Milletvekili Prof. Dr. Gürol Ergin, AKP’nin toprak satışları ile ilgili olarak ne yapacağını belli olmadığını kaydetti. Ceylanpınar Tarım İşletmeleri’nin çok geniş bir arazi üzerinde bulunduğunu ifade eden Ergin, *“Buranın satışına elbette karşı çıkarız. üok büyük bir arazi üzerine kurulu ve Türkiye’nin tarım ve hayvancılık ihtiyacının karşılanması açısından çok önemli. Ancak AKP’nin toprak satışları konusunda nerede, ne yapacağı tam olarak kestiremiyorsunuz. Daha önce olduğu gibi, yine buranın satışını gündeme getirebilirler”* dedi.


*Satılamaz*
Tohumculuk açısından tarımsal işletmelerin öneminin çok büyük olduğunu vurgulayan Ergin, *“Türkiye’nin tohum ve damızlık hayvan üretimi açısından buraların çok büyük öneme sahip olduğu açık. Türkiye’nin gelecekte kendi tohumunu üretmeye devam etmesi ve dışa bağımlı olmaması için buralarda yapılacak çalışmalar, bilimsel açıdan önem taşıyor. Aynı zamanda bu hayvancılık açısından da önem taşımakta. Satılması düşünülemez. Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesi’nde ve sınırda bir işletme olması açısından da önemli. Tohum yetiştiriciliği olduğu kadar, tekno tarım açısından önemli bir yer. Aynı zamanda burada petrol olduğu da söylenmekte. Buralarda petrol araması yapılabilir. Tüm bunları bir araya getirdiğimizde buraları devletin elinden çıkarması, hele de yabancılara bırakılması düşünülemez”* diye konuştu. 


*Dinler turizmi* 
Ceylanpınar Tarımsal İşletmeleri’nin Türkiye olduğu kadar, bölge ülkeleri açısından da önem taşıdığını vurgulayan Gazi üniversitesi İletişim Fakültesi üğretim üyesi ve Stratejist Nurullah Aydın, Ceylanpınar’ın da şanlıurfa’nın tarımsal üretim ve beslenme merkezi olması noktasında önem taşıdığını vurguladı. Konuya dinler arası turizm açısından da bakmak gerektiğini kaydeden Aydın,* “ Urfa-Kudüs-Bağdat (Babil) arasında dinler arası turizm önem taşımaktadır. Hz. İbrahim’in Urfa’dan Mekke’ye, oradan da Kudüs’e yürümesinden dolayı dinler arası turizmin önemli olduğu bilinmektedir.. üncelikli olarak burayı dinler arası turizmin bir ayağı haline getirmek isteyenler açısından Ceylanpınar, tarım deposu olması nedeniyle önem taşır”* dedi. 


*Büyük İsrail Projesi* Ceylanpınar’ın satılmak istenmesi konusuna büyük projenin bir ayağı olarak bakmak gerektiğini de söyleyen Aydın şunları kaydetti: *“Bu projenin adı hepimizin bildiği Büyük İsrail Projesi’dir. Bunun için Harran Bölgesi’nde Yahudiler toprak almaktadır. Aynı zamanda mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesine Yahudi firmaları talip olmakta, buraları 49 yıllığına kiralamak istemektedir. Bu da planın bir parçası.”* 


*Stratejik Merkez*
şanlıurfa’nın ve Ceylanpınar’ın Anadolu’dan Ortadoğu’ya geçiş olarak bakıldığında çok önemli ve stratejik bir merkez olduğuna dikkat çeken Aydın, *“Türkler Anadolu’ya gelmeden önce Mezopotamya bölgesine yerleşmişler, ilk Türk devletleri buralarda kurulmuştur. Telafer’in Irak için stratejik önemi neyse, Türkiye açısından da Ceylanpınar’ın önemi odur”* dedi.


*Projenin parçaları*
Büyük İsrail Projesi açısından da Ceylanpınar’ın önemini vurgulayan Aydın şöyle devam etti:* “Kıbrıs, Kukla devlet, Urfa ve İsrail Büyük İsrail Projesinin dört temel ayağıdır. Kıbrıs’ta Geçitkale yakınlarındaki havalimanının işletmesinin Yahudilere verilmesi, yine Girne yakınlarındaki bir üssün işletmesini Yahudilerin alması, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi işinde Yahudi şirketlerinin çok istekli olması ve kukla devletin başına Kürt Yahudisi Barzani’nin getirilmesi Büyük İsrail Projesi’nin parçalarıdır.”*


*Ceylanpınar’ın stratejik önemi* 
* BüYüK Orta Doğu Projesi’nin temel öğesi sözde Kürdistan’dır.
* SüZDE Kürdistan, kuzeyden, Suriye üzerinden Akdeniz’e ulaştırılmak istenmektedir.
* TELAFER’e yıllardır yapılan saldırının nedeni ise, Suriye Kürtleri ile Irak Kürtleri arasındaki tek tampon ve Türk bölgesi olmasıdır.
* BURALARI halledildikten sonra, sözde Kürdistan kolaylıkla Akdeniz’e bağlanacak ve İsrail’e coğrafi olarak kavuşmuş olacaktır.
* CEYLANPINAR, bu stratejik hesapların Türkiye sınırındaki komşusudur.







*26/06/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Mayın ihalesi şartnamesini İsrail mi hazırladı?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/05/2009* 



Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İletişim Daire Başkanı *Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak*, Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesi konusunda soruyu cevaplarken *Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bu iş için yeterli teçhizatı ve uzman personeli olmadığını söyledi!* 

Mayınlı alanın 350 metre eninde, 510 kilometre uzunluğunda olduğuna dikkat çeken Tuğgeneral Gürak, şunları söyledi: 

*“TSK tarafından modern mekanik mayın temizleme teçhizatı temini ile mayın temizleme çalışmaları kapsamında tedarik edilmesi planlanan teçhizatla ilgili olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda yapılan çalışma neticesinde, söz konusu teçhizatın tedarik sürecinin uzun zaman alacağı ve maliyetlerdeki olası artışlar nedeniyle ekonomik kayıpların olabileceği değerlendirilmiştir. Mayın temizliğinin bedeli ödenmek kaydıyla hizmet alımı yöntemiyle yapılması ve bu kapsamda uluslararası deneyime sahip NATO NAMSA’nın öncelikli olarak dikkate alınması uygun bir hareket tarzı olarak düşünülmüş ve bu görüşler zamanında ilgili mercilere gönderilmiştir.”* 

* * *

*Demek ki, 510 kilometre uzunluğundaki Türkiye-Suriye sınır şeridinin NATO’ya emanet edilmesi tavsiye edilmiş!* Oysa Türkiye, mayın temizliği yapmaktan aciz bir ülke değil. Burada mesele maliyet değildir; sınırınıza bir yabancı güç yerleştiriyorsunuz! Bu işin maliyeti ne olursa olsun kendiniz yapmak mecburiyetindesiniz! Nasıl ki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri *“Milli Savunma”yı “hizmet alımı”* suretiyle yapmıyor, o kuvvet adına kimsenin Türkiye sınırlarını yabancıların inisiyatifine bırakma yetkisi yoktur. *Kanun da çıksa yoktur!* 

Nitekim MHP Adana Milletvekili Kürşat Atılgan, *“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bütçesi, bu işi yapmaya yeterlidir. ünce temizleyin, sonra topraksız köylüye mi dağıtırsınız, orada petrol mü ararsınız, ne yaparsanız yapın. TSK, bu işi niye yapmıyor? Yoksa ihtiyacı olan para, personel ve malzeme kendisine verilmedi mi? TSK, Türk milletine bu işi niye yapmadığını açıklamalıdır”* dedi. 

Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül ise MHP’li milletvekillerinin sorusu üzerine, yaklaşık maliyetin, Maliye Bakanlığı metotlarıyla tespit edildiğini ifade ederek, *“Ancak bu açıklanamaz”* dedi.

* * *


*Meselenin asıl boyutunu ise CHP Mersin Milletvekili İsa Gök açıkladı:* 

*“Yasa tasarısı iyice okunduğunda amacın toprak satmak olduğu açıkça ortaya çıkıyor. Mayın temizleme işi, toprak satmak için sadece bir amaç. Eğer bu tasarıyı TBMM’den geçirirlerse o zaman bu emsal teşkil edecek.*

*Anayasa Mahkemesi’nden dönen bütün toprak satışları ile ilgili düzenlemeler ve yasa hükümleri bir şekilde by-pass edilmek isteniyor. Satamadıkları toprakları yabancı şirketlere hazine arazisinde olduğu gibi 49 yıllığına kiralayabilecekler. Amaç bunun alt yapısını oluşturabilmek.* 

*TSK mayın temizliğini çok rahat yapabilir. Sadece 35 milyon dolarlık ekipman desteği gerekiyor. TSK bu arazinin her şeyini biliyor. Elinde mayınların haritası var, istediği gibi rahatlıkla temizleyebilir. İstedikleri sadece ekipman desteği.* 

*AKP iktidarının amacı ise Kıbrıs Adası büyüklüğünde bir toprağı satmak. Zaten ihalenin şartnamesi, Vakıflar Yasa Tasarısı’nda olduğu gibi yurt dışından gelecek.*

*Nasıl ki Vakıflar Yasa Tasarısı’nı sadece Türkçe’ye çevirdiler, bu ihalenin şartnamesini de sadece Türkçe’ye çevirecekler. Bu ihalenin şartnamesi İsrail’den gelirse kimse şaşırmasın.*

*Zaten Bakanların çocuklarının kurdukları şirketlerin varlığı gibi bir takım iddialar çoktan bu işe gölge düşürdü. Bu tasarı kötü niyet ve ihanet kanunudur.”*

...

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip beye 3. uçağı almaya para var, mayın temizlemeye yok!* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/05/2009* 



12 Mart 2003’de imzalanan Ottowa sözleşmesine göre anti personel mayınlarının en azından bir bölümünün hemen temizlenmesi zorunluluk.
Türkiye de bunun için teyakkuzda.

Ama ilginçtir, AKP dört ayrı temizlenecek büyük saha olmasına karşın gözünü, Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı araziye dikti.

Söz konusu alan 800 kilometre uzunluğu olan 205 bin dönümlük devasa bir coğrafya.

*Kıbrıs’ın iki katı.*

AKP burayı yap-işlet-devret modeli ile temizletmek istiyor.
Başka bir ifade ile mayını temizleyecek olana burayı kiralayacak.

İşte sorun zaten burada başlıyor.

*Toplamda 49 yıllık bir kiralama kafaları karıştırıyor.*

üstelik iddialara göre bu iş için İsraillilere söz verildiği kaydediliyor.
*İlginç husus, bu yap-işlet-devret ihalesinin İngiliz ve ABD vatandaşı da olan Maliye Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’e verilmesidir.*

*üyle ya Savunma Bakanlığı dururken bu iş niçin Maliye’ye verildi?*

Dahası Danıştay’ın konu ile alakalı olarak aldığı karara rağmen neden temizleyene kiraya verilmesi konusunda ısrar ediliyor?

Yoksa gerçekten iddia edildiği gibi bu işin önceden sözü mü verildi?

İyi ama o coğrafya sınır bölgesi!

Arazi ise hem mümbit hem de petrol yatağı!

Mayın temizliğini biz yapalım, arazi de bize kalsın!

Bırakın petrolünü, o devasa alanda organik tarım yapılsa uzmanlara göre her yıl 1 milyar dolar para kazanılır.

Hem bu kiralama işlerinin bizim tarihimizde acayip hatıraları var.

*İngilizler de Kıbrıs’ı kiralayarak ele geçirdiler.*

12 Adalar olayı tam olarak kira olmasa da yine o tür şeyleri çağrıştırıyor.

*Hal bu iken AKP’nin bu ısrarı niçin?*

Neden temizliği Türk Genelkurmayı yapmıyor da ısrarla İsrailliler tercih ediliyor?

Efendim TSK’nın teknolojisi yokmuş!

Hikaye...

Mayın temizliği için 30 milyon dolarlık alet-edevat gerekiyor, alın onları, temizlesin asker.

Kulis fısıltılarına göre asker bunu teklif etmiş ama AKP paramız yok diye bu teklifi geri çevirmiş!

Evet yanlış okumadınız AKP iktidarı paramız yok karşılığını vermiş!

Tayyip Erdoğan’a alınan 3. uçak için 61 milyon doları gözü kapalı bulan AKP iktidarı, mayın temizliği için 30 milyon doları bulamıyor!

*Böyle bir rezalet olur mu?*

Burası Türkiye ve iktidarda AKP varsa oluyor!

Konu Meclis’i bir birbirine kattı ama İsrail işin içinde olduğu için basında satır yok!

*Son bir şey:*

*Malum 800 kilometrelik hat neredeyse K.Irak’a dayanıyor. Yoksa bu kiraya verme işi orada kurulacak Bağımsız Kürdistan’dan Akdeniz’e koridor açılması için midir?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Mayını ordu döşedi sökmeye korkuyor öyle mi?*


*Necati Doğru* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*23.05.2009*


İyi oldu, Meclis’teki muhalefet, CHP ile MHP milletvekileri ve iktidar partisi AKP’nin* “oyuna mı geliyoruz şüphesine düşmüş”* sağduyu sahibi vekilleri, birkaç gazeteci de üstüne gidince...

Sorup sorgulayınca...

Silkeleyip sallayınca...

Ana noktaya geldik.

Mayınların temizlenmesi için gerekli olan para Türkiye’de varmış. Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül, sonunda bir açıklama yaptı ve* “Başbakan örtülü ödenekten parayı Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne verdi, buyurun kendi vatan toprağımızdaki mayınları kendiniz temizleyin dedi fakat...”* 

Fakat ne!..

Dilim söylemeye, kalemim de yazmaya razı gelmiyor ama Savunma Bakanı’nın anlattığından çıkan sonuca göre; *“Ordu korktu, çekindi, ürktü... Alın parayı geri, biz bu mayınları temizleyemeyiz”* dedi. 

İster inan!

İster inanma!

üyle mi dedi!

Düşman saldırısı altında olmayan; denizden savaş gemileriyle, havadan savaş uçaklarıyla, karadan füze atışlarıyla taciz altında bulunmayan kendi memleketimizin, kendi ordusunun döşediği mayınları, kendi ordumuz temizlemeye çekiniyor.

Bir açıklaması olmalı.

Vardır!

Biz de (yani halk) bilelim.

Konu; *“halk da bilsin”* ana talebiyle örtüşünce dün ordu adına Genelkurmay İletişim Dairesi Başkanı Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak da açıklama yaptı.

Dedi ki:

Biz görüş bildirdik.

Bu iş için yeterli teçhizat ve uzman personelimiz yok. Mayınların sökülmesini; modern cihazları ve uzman personeli olan *NATO Bakım ve İkmal Ajansı (NAMSA)* yapsın.

*Ben şunu anlıyorum:*

*Demek ki ordu korkuyor.*

1956 yılından beri mayın döşediği geniş araziyi Türk Ordusu kendisi temizlemekten çekiniyor. Teçhizatı yok, personeli bulunmuyor. Mayını temizlerken, Mehmetçiklerin ölmesini istemiyor.

Haklı olabilir.

Hangi mayını hangi noktaya koyduğu konusunda elinde haritaları olan ordu, topu NATO Ajansı’na atıyor olabilir.

Buna da kabul.

Ordunun gözetiminde, denetiminde bu mayınları NATO Ajansı temizlesin. NATO Ajansı, çok yüksek paralar istiyor ve Türkiye’yi boğuntuya getirmeye niyetleniyorsa *dünyada mayın temizlemede uzmanlaşmış 300-400 taşeron firma var.* Yine ve mutlaka ordunun denetiminde ve gözetiminde bu taşeron firmalardan, ihale yoluyla seçme yapılır, en dürüstleri bulunur, bu topraklar mayınlarından temizlenir, değil mi?

*Bu yapılmıyor.*

*Niçin? Neden?*

Kim akıl ediyor.

Kim lobi yapıyor?

Altından su ırmakları akan, biraz daha altına inince petrol çıkma ihtimali çok yüksek olduğu söylenen, Kıbrıs Adası büyüklüğünde; 1956 yılından beri mayınlı olduğu için ekilmeyen, biçilmeyen, gübre ve tarımsal ilaç atılmadığı için kirlenip zehirlenmemiş altın değerindeki bu toprakları içinde İsrailli firmaların da bulunduğu yabancı şirketlere,* “temizle mayını - 44 yıl sen ek biç”* *yasası çıkarmak fikri nereden doğuyor?*

Affedersiniz!

*Adını koyalım.*

üıkartılmak istenen *“şike kanun”* değilse nedir? Kendi ordumun döşediği mayını kendi ordum temizleyemiyor, onun gözetiminde ve denetiminde uzman taşeron firmalara verip kendim sökemiyorum, *“sen yabancı İsrailli, ABD’li, İngiliz; gelin mayını temizleyin, 44 yıl altın toprakları işleyin, üstü de sizindir, altı da sizindir, eti sizin kemiği bizimdir yasasını”* çıkartmak şike değilse nedir?

*150 yıl önce Kıbrıs da böyle gitti!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Anadol: "TSK'nin suskunluğu anlamlı"*


*Kemal Anadol, "Kamuoyu hala Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın bu konuda yaptığı işlemleri ve konu üzerindeki görüşlerini net bir şekilde bilmemektedir" diye konuştu.*


*Ajanslar*

*ANKARA, 19 Mayıs 2009 Salı* 





CHP, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi tasarısının yasalaşması durumunda Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne başvuracağını açıkladı. Kemal Anadol,*Â«Kamuoyu hala Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın bu konuda yaptığı işlemleri ve konu üzerindeki görüşlerini net bir şekilde bilmemektedirÂ»* diye konuştu.



CHP grup başkanvekilleri Kemal Anadol, Hakkı Süha Okay ve Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesine ilişkin tasarının komisyona geri çekilmesini isterken, değiştirilmemesi durumunda Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne gideceklerini açıkladılar. Anadol,*Â«Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın bu konuda suskunluğunu anlamlı buluyoruz. Genelkurmay hükümetle aynı düşünüp düşünmediğini açıklamalıdırÂ»*dedi.



CHP grup başkanvekilleri, dün parlamentoda düzenledikleri basın toplantısında genel kurulda görüşmeleri süren mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesine ilişkin tasarı ile ilgili görüşlerini açıkladı. Anadol, itirazlarını şöyle özetledi:*Â«Mayınlı arazilere ilişkin süreç, siyasi iktidarın kamuoyuna yanıltıcı bilgiler vermesinden dolayı adeta karartılmış bir sürece dönüşmüştür. Kamuoyu hala Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın bu konuda yaptığı işlemleri ve konu üzerindeki görüşlerini net bir şekilde bilmemektedir. Siyasi iktidar yasa tasarısının Milli Savunma Komisyonu'nda görüşülmesini engelleyerek konunun en önemli tarafı olan TSK'nin TBMM'ye bilgi vermesini engellemiştir.* 


*Milli Savunma Bakanı'nın değişik tarihlerde yaptığı çelişkili açıklamalar kafaları karıştırmıştır. Genelkurmay, hükümetle aynı düşünüp düşünmediğini mutlaka açıklamalıdır. Bu yasa tasarısı yargı kararını etkisizleştirmeye yöneliktir. Danıştay'ın hukuka uymadığı gerekçesiyle iptal ettiği yöntem hukuka uydurulmaya çalışılmaktadır. Hem mayın temizleme alanında uzman hem de tarım alanında uzman bir organizasyon düşünülemeyeceğinden, sağlıklı bir ihale de söz konusu olmayacaktır.*


*Lozan sınırı bir yabancı şirketin işletmesine bırakılacaktır. İhale öncesinde mayın temizleme işleminin mali boyutu ve tarımsal faaliyetlerin olası getirileri konusunda inandırıcı çalışmalar yapılmadığı anlaşılmaktadır. İhalenin mayın konusuyla uzaktan yakından ilgisi olmayan Maliye Bakanlığı'na yaptırılmasında ısrarcı olunması inandırıcı argümanlarla açıklanmamıştır.*


*Tasarı, kendi insanımızı, kendi toprağında köleleştirme tasarısıdır. Topraksız veya az topraksız köylülerimizin en yoğun olduğu bölge kendi insanlarımız yerine yabancılara teslim edilmek istenmektedir. Bölge insanı artık ağalar yerine yabancılara marabalık yapacaktır. Mayından temizlenen sınır bölgesinin yabancı devlet destekli şirketlere verilmesi durumunda sınır güvenliğinin zafiyete uğrayacağına kuşku yoktur.Â»* 

Tasarıyı *Â«ver-kurtul yasasıÂ»* olarak nitelendiren Anadol,*Â«Mayınlı arazinin temizlenemeyeceği gerekçesiyle 44 yıllığına yabancılara vermeyi düşünen siyasi iktidara, iyi ki daha fazla mayınlı arazi yokmuş demekten kendimizi alamıyoruz.* 


*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın mayınlı arazilere ilişkin bilgi ve değerlendirmelerini kamuoyuyla paylaşmasını; mayınların temizlenmesi ile tarım alanlarının kullanılması işlerinin birbirinden ayrılmasını; tarım alanlarının bölgedeki topraksız ya da az topraklı köylülerimize kooperatif yapılanması ile verilmesini içerecek çözümler üretmek için tasarının geri çekilmesini talep ediyoruzÂ»* dedi.


*(heddam.com)*

----------


## bozok

*Hangi savaşta yenildik de İsrail'e toprak devrediyoruz?* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 24/05/2009* 



*ünce, birlikte bir haber okuyalım:* 

“İsrail’de Nahumaye Yahudi ürgütü Başkanı Dawid Musa Selim bir bildiri yayınlayarak geçmişte Irak ekonomisinin büyük bölümünü kontrol ettiklerini, Irak’ta kutsal mekanları bulunduğunu ancak göç sonrası bu varlıklarını kaybettiklerini söyledi. Irak ekonomisinin % 80’inin Yahudiler’in elinde olduğunu söyleyen Musa Selim, yeniden varlıklarını geri istedi. IPA Haber Ajansının verdiği bilgiye göre geçmişte Irak’ta yaşayan İsrailli Yahudiler, Irak yönetiminde resmi olarak toprak talebinde bulunmaya hazırlanıyor. Aslen Kürt Yahudisi olan Musa Selim buna örnek olarak Tevrat’ta geçen Peygamber Nahum’un mezarının Karakuş, Peygamber Nuh’un mezarının Musul, Peygamber Danyal’ın mezarının Kerkük’te bulunmasını gösterdi.” 

İşte bu zihniyete, yani, *“İlle de Arz-ı Mev’ud”* diyen İsrail’e, Urfa ve çevresinden üçüncü şahıslar vasıtasıyla on yıllardır arazi kapatan bu zihniyete, 510 kilometrelik Türkiye-Suriye sınırının (mayın temizleme bahanesi ile) 49 yıllığına devredilmesi demek, Irak’ın kuzeyinde kurulan Yahudi Kürdistan’ın TBMM ve Türk hükümeti eliyle Akdeniz’e açılmasını sağlamak demektir.

Bu, Türkiye’nin savaşsız toprak kaybıdır ve Lozan’ı, kendi eli ile iptalidir. Mayını kaldırıp yerine İsrail’i çöreklendirmek, evdeki saksıdan solucanı çıkarıp yatağın altına kobra yılanını taşımaktan bin beterdir, İsrail’den daha tehlikeli bir mayının var olup olmadığını gidiniz 1948’den beri her gün bir İsrailli tarafından kolu bacağı kopartılan Filistin halkına sorunuz. ünce biz AKP’lilere soruyoruz:* “- Bu topraklar babanızın malı olsaydı 49 yıllığına bir başkasına devreder miydiniz?”* 

Etmezdiniz.. Masrafı karşılığı mayınları temizleyip size teslim eden bir kurum varken bunu yapmazdınız. 35 milyon dolarlık alet-edevat alınarak bir birkaç milyon dolar daha harcayıp yeteri kadar insan eğiterek yüz binlerce dönümlük çok verimli bir toprağın sahibi olabileceğinizi biliyorken, bunu yapmazdınız. üünkü o babanızın malınızdır, çoluk çocuğunuzun geleceğidir, öyle değil mi?

*Türkiye’de “Vatan toprağı” dediğin zaten talan edilmek içindir.* Kıyılarda otel, şehirlerde rant, orman içleri, denize ve Boğaz’a bakan yerlerde yandaşlara villa ve kooperatif için, Mehmetçiğin kanını döktüğü, Anadolu evladının şehitlik şerbeti içtiği arazilerdir vatan toprağı ve oraların mayınları ise ya SİT alanı oluşları, ya kamuya açık bulunuşlarıdır. Belediyeler, kanunlar, ihalelerle o tür mayınlar temizlenip bazen 49, bazen 149 yıllığına Türkiye-Suriye sınırının İsrail’e devredilmesi gibi, yandaşlara devredilir durulur.

*“İsrail Firması modern tarım yapacakmış.”* 

Yani biz şimdi yıllardır PKK’nın sızıp sızıp Mehmetçik şehit ettiği, ocaklar söndürdüğü Türkiye-Suriye sınırını, domates-biber-patlıcan karşılığında, Irak’ın kuzeyinde Yahudi Kürdistan kurdurtmuş, Arzı Mev’ud sınırları içersinde bulunan bölgelerinden ha bire toprak kapatan İsrail’e vermek istediğimizi mi söylemek istiyoruz? Türkiye domates, biber, patlıcan da mı yetiştiremiyor?

*Ey millet, aklını başına topla.* şöyle bir pazara çık. Pazarda iki çeşit mal var. Biri hormonlu, diğeri hormonsuz. Hormonlu çilek bir lira ise hormonsuzu 6 lira. Hormonlu domates 75 kuruş ise, hormonsuzu 7-8 lira. *“Bir İsrail firması”* *diyerek MOSSAD’a devredilmesi* gündemde olan Türkiye-Suriye sınırındaki araziler bugüne kadar sanayi atıklarının uzağından bile geçmemiş, domatesinden kirazına, çileğinden meyve ve sebzesine kadar her türlü besin maddesinin on yıllarca en az bire on vereceği münbit topraklar. 

Bu topraklarda üç-dört yılda yapılacak bir tarım Türkiye’yi dünyanın en yüksek miktarda ve en kaliteli doğal meyve ve sebzelerinin üretildiği ve bu işten en çok para kazanan ülkesi haline getirecektir. Böyle olduğu için hiç kimse, o topraklar babasının malı olsa, bir başkasına bırakınız 49 yıllığına, 19 yıllığına bile devretmez. *Bugün devredilmek isteniyorsa.. “Vatan toprağı” oluşundandır..*

...

----------


## bozok

*CIA'nın özel operasyon birimi, MOSSAD ve mayınlı arazi!*


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 25/05/2009* 



Amerikalı gazeteci Saymour Hersh, Benazir Butto ve Refik Hariri’nin dönemin ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney’in emriyle öldürüldüğünü söyledi. Hersh,* “Lübnan Başbakanı Refik Hariri gibi Butto’nun öldürülmesi emrini de Cheney verdi. Suikast, CIA içinde kurulan ’üzel Operasyon Birimi’ tarafından gerçekleştirildi. Bu birimin amacı ABD karşıtlarının saf dışı edilmesi”* dedi.

Daha önce de Pakistan Devlet Başkanı Asıf Ali Zerdari, Taliban’ın CIA tarafından kurdurulduğunu ve Aralık 2001’de Usame Bin Ladin’i yakalayıp ABD’lilere teslim ettiklerini ama Amerikan Ordusu’nun Ladin’i serbest bıraktığını açıklamıştı.

***

Dünya bu iddiaları tartışırken Almanya’nın Der Spiegel dergisi, Hariri suikastının perde arkasında Hizbullah örgütü lideri Hasan Nasrallah’ın bulunabileceğini öne sürdü! Der Spiegel, sermaye bakımından İsrail’e yakın bir dergi!

Nitekim İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Avigdor Lieberman, Der Spiegel’in haberini dayanak olarak kullanıp Hizbullah lideri şeyh Hasan Nasrallah için uluslararası tutuklama emri çıkarılmasını istedi.

Lübnan’daki Hizbullah örgütü ise derginin iddialarını *“aptalca ve tamamen uydurma”* olarak niteledi. 

***

ABD karşıtlarının suikastlerle saf dışı edilmesi için CIA içinde özel bir operasyon ekibi kurduğunu biz söylemiyoruz, önemli haberlere imza atan Amerikalı bir gazeteci söylüyor! Bu iddia doğruysa, yani Hariri ve Butto’yu CIA öldürdüyse, suikast öncesi istihbaratta MOSSAD’ın rolü mutlaka vardır. Dolayısıyla İsrail Başbakanı ve Dışişleri teşkilatının bilgisi olmadan en azından Lübnan’da böyle bir operasyon yapılamaz.

Bu durumda İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Lieberman’ın Der Spiegel’deki ısmarlama iddiayı dayanak yaparak suçu Hizbullah’ın üstüne atması bir panik göstergesidir! Madem Der Spiegel’in elinde böyle bir bilgi vardı, Amerikalı gazetecinin* “Hariri’yi CIA’nın operasyon birimleri öldürdü”* iddiasına kadar niçin yayınlamadılar?

***

Lieberman bir diplomat değil! Aşırı sağcı *İsrail Evimiz Partisi*’nin lideri ve seçim kampanyasını finanse etmek için yurt dışından çok yüklü para aldığı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak polise ifade vermiş bir kişi. Yine Kıbrıs’taki bir bankada kızının adına açılmış hesaplarla para aklamak, rüşvet almak ve dolandırıcılıkla suçlanıyor.

Lieberman, Ariel şaron hükümetinde Ulaştırma Bakanı olarak görev yaparken Gazze’den çekilme planına karşı çıktığı için bizzat şaron tarafından görevinden alındı. Ehud Olmert hükümetinde ise hem başbakan yardımcılığı yaptı hem de kurulan yeni Stratejik İşler Bakanlığı’na getirildi. Lieberman bu sırada yaptığı bir açıklamasında *“İkinci Dünya Savaşı’ndan bu yana Yahudi halkının karşı karşıya olduğu en büyük tehdit İran’dır”* dedi.

Bu arada İngiltere’nin Daily Telegraph gazetesi, İsrail’in, İran’ın nükleer silah programına karşı yürüttüğü gizli savaş çerçevesinde, nükleer alanda uzman İranlı bilim adamlarını öldürdüğünü iddia etmişti.

Gazetenin haberinde, İranlı Nükleer Bilimci Ardeshire Hassanpour’un 2007’deki şüpheli ölümünün arkasında İsrail istihbarat servisi MOSSAD ajanlarının olduğu öne sürülmüştü. Gazeteye göre İsrail’in amacı, İran’ın nükleer programının gelişmesini geciktirmekti. Amerikalı gazeteci James Risen da CIA ve MOSSAD’ın İran’ın nükleer programlarına karşı birlikte sabotaj planladıklarını yazmıştı.

***

*Peki CIA’nın MOSSAD bağlantılı operasyon ekibi, Türkiye’de hangi operasyonları yapıyor? Türkiye’nin Suriye sınırı boyunca uzanan iki Kıbrıs adası büyüklüğündeki toprağı, İsrail’e 49 yıllığına devretmesi başlı başına bir büyük operasyon değil mi? Kim tezgahlıyor bu operasyonu?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'ın cevap vermesi gereken soru!* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/05/2009* 



Konumuz yine, 510 kilometrelik Suriye sınırındaki Türk topraklarının, mayınlardan temizlenmesi karşılığında, 49 yıllığına, MOSSAD denetimindeki bir İsrail firmasına verilmek istenmesi.

ünce birlikte okuyalım.

*“-Suriye tarafı temizleme işini yaptı. Biz de Suriye’nin yaptığını yapıp o bölgeye yaklaşık 210 bin dönümlük organik tarım yapabileceğimiz bir alan kazanalım istedik. Hemen yakıştırma başladı, ‘Siz burayı İsrail’e peşkeş çekeceksiniz!’(...) Bu kadar kolay mı? Türkiye cüce bir ülke değil. Paranın dini, ırkı olmaz. (...) Yahudi sermayesidir, olmaz. Yahu burada kim çalışacak? İzak çalışmayacak, Hasan, Ahmet, Mehmet çalışacak!”* 

Bu sözler Başbakan Erdoğan’a ait.

Düzeltmeye nereden başlasak bilemiyoruz.

Bir kere, *“İsrail’e peşkeş”* bir *“yakıştırma”* değil. AKP iktidarı mayın temizleme ihalesini açtı ve İsrail firmasına verdi, iş mahkemeden döndü. Sonra, iktidar kanadından, biz bu işi askere havale ettik, ödeneğini de çıkarttık, yapamayız diyerek ödeneği iade ettiler savunması geldi. Sonra anlaşıldı ki, mesele verilen ödeneğin yetersizliğinde düğümleniyor. 35 milyon dolar olsa mayın temizleme işi için gereken ekipmanlar alınabilecek, amma, ne hikmetse, hükümet Başbakanlık için birkaç uçak almaya birkaç 35 milyon doları bulabiliyor amma, askeri karşısına alıp, gel şu işi birlikte halledelim, para ise para, eğitimse eğitim, en stratejik sınırımız, bölgede gözü olan bir ülkeye 49 yıllığına gitmesin, demiyor. Ortalıkta *“Ordu iyi ki işin içinden çekildi, biz bildiğimizi okumaya devam ederiz”* gibi bir koku dolaşıyor. Evet, böyle bir koku geliyor, bu bir, *‘niyet okuma’* falan değil, çünkü asker, bu şartlarda biz yapamasak bile NATO’nun ilgili birimi var, onlar bu işi *“masrafları karşılığı”* çok kısa sürede yapıyor ve çekip gidiyor, diyor, iktidar ona da yanaşmıyor,* “ille de bildiğim”* türküsünü okumaya devam ediyor.

Bu işin bir yönü.

Başbakan, *“Türkiye cüce bir ülke değil”* diyor, haklı, zaten böyle bir şey diyen de yok, ülke maşallah heyula gibi, toprakları, madenleri, müesseseleri sat sat, insanları ise şehit ola ola bitmek bilmeyen bir ülke. Böyle bir ülke cüce olabilir mi, demek ki cüce olan başka bir şey?! Ve başbakan iyi bir şeymiş gibi övünerek gerçeği itiraf ediyor: *“Burada İzak çalışmayacak, Hasan, Ahmet, Mehmet çalışacak!”* Bu sözler, ihalenin ille de İsrail firmasına verileceğinin itirafıdır ve yine bu sözler, 210 bin dönümlük Türk toprağında İsrail vatandaşı İzak’ın çalışmayacağı, yani ağa olacağı, Hasan’ın, Mehmet’in, Ahmet’in ise AKP iktidarı eliyle kendi toprağında marabalaşacağının itirafıdır. 

Tuhaf olan ise Başbakanın bununla övünmesi ve bizlerden de alkış beklemesidir.

Ve devam diyor Başbakan:

*“- Suriye bunu yaptı, biz de yapalım dedik!”* 

İşte acı olan ve Başbakanın cevap vermesi gereken soru burada düğümleniyor:

*“-Suriye bunu nasıl yaptı?”* 

Arkasında, bugüne kadar milyonlarca kilometrelik mayınlı alan temizlemiş NATO olmayan ve Türkiye kadar maddi ve teknik imkanlara sahip bulunmayan Suriye’nin yaptığını Türkiye yapamıyor olabilir mi?!
Olamaz.. Bunun cevabı,* “yapamıyor”* değil, bu işi birileri bilerek *“yapmıyor”* yahut, bu iş Türk’e, Türkiye’ye, birileri tarafından, inadına, Irak’ın kuzeyindeki oluşumun Akdeniz’e açılması için *“yaptırılmıyor”* olabilir mi?

Son sözümüz şu.

İsrail’in, Arz-ı Mev’ud sınırları içersinde gördüğü 210 bin dönümlük o topraklarda nefret ettiği Suriye ile de 510 kilometre sınır olduktan sonra, 49 yıl süresince, sadece domates, biber yetiştirmekle yetineceğini söylemek, sonra da bizlerden, buna inanmamazı beklemek, bilerek yahut bilmeyerek, İsrail adına konuşmaktan başka bir şey değildir. Türkiye-Suriye sınırında Türkiye ve Suriye için İsrail’den daha tehlikeli bir mayın düşünemediğimizin bilinmesini istiyoruz.

*Not:* Bize, İsrail firmasının MOSSAD denetiminde olduğunu nereden biliyorsun, diyorlar. İsrail’de MOSSAD, yani İsrail derin devletinin olmadığı tek yer, *‘hiçbir yer’*dir de, ondan.. 

...

----------


## bozok

*MHP'Lİ FARUK BAL:500 bin askeri niye besliyoruz*

 
*MAYINLI ARAZİLERLE İLGİLİ TASARIYA MUHALEFETİN TEPKİSİ DİNMİYOR*

*500 bin askeri niye besliyoruz*
MHP’li Faruk Bal, “Benim askerim bu mayınları temizleyemeyecekse, ben 500 bin askeri niye besliyorum” dedi


*Haber : Sümeyra YILMAZ*
Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazileri temizleme karşılığı yarım asır yabancılara bırakan yasa tasarısına muhalefetin tepkisi büyüyor. Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi (MHP) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Faruk Bal, mayınları temizleme işi için TSK’ya para vermeyen hükümeti sert bir dille eleştirdi. Bal, MHP Konya Milletvekili Mustafa Kalaycı ve MHP Konya İl Başkanı Ali Yücel ile birlikte Konya’nın Seydişehir ilçesine bağlı üuvaş beldesine giderek belde Belediye Başkanı Mehmet üzer’i makamında ziyaret etti. 



*AKP geriye döndürdü*
Daha sonra, Kuğulu Piknik alanında Seydişehir ülkü Ocakları Başkanlığınca düzenlenen 15. Geleneksel Pilav ve Aşure Günü’ne katılan Bal, burada vatandaşlara hitap etti. Kurtuluş Savaşı mücadelesinin, ekonomik yönden de kurtuluşun bir savaşı olduğunu belirten Bal, şunları söyledi: 
“Ne yazık ki AKP Hükümeti zamanında milli mücadele yaptığımız saflara geri döndük. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın futbol aşkı yüzünden Ermeni sınır kapısının açılma aşamasına gelindi. Ermeni sınır kapısı, Ermeniler Karabağı işgal ettiği için kapatılmıştır. üte yandan, Suriye sınırındaki 530 kilometrelik mayınlı arazinin mayınlardan temizlenmesi için mecliste görüşmeler devam ediyor. AKP mayınlı arazinin temizlenmesi işini bir İsrail firmasına vermek için yasa çıkarmaya çalışıyor. şayet benim askerim Suriye sınırındaki mayınları temizleyemeyecekse ben 500 bin askeri niye besliyorum. Askere mayınlı araziyi temizlemek için para vermeyen AKP Hükümeti bir yandan da askeri suçluyor.”





*Yap-işlet-devret modeli olmaz*
MHP Hatay Milletvekili Süleyman Turan üirkin, mayınların asla yap-işlet-devret modeliyle temizlenemeyeceğini söyledi. üirkin, şunları kaydetti: “ Mayınların temizlenmesi konusunda hiçbir sorunumuz yok. Suriye sınırın öte tarafında sıfır noktaya kadar tarım yaparken, bizim 200 bin dönüm tarım arazisini kullanmamamız elbette doğru değil. Ancak itiraz ettiğimiz nokta buraların yap-işlet-devret modeliyle temizlenmesi. Başbakan ile bu noktada anlaşamayız. Mayınlı araziler ya Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri tarafından temizlenmeli ya da yine Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin kontrolünde, onun işaret edeceği şekilde yapılmalı. Ayrıca mayınlar temizlendikten sonra araziler bölge halkına açılmalı. Buraları birlikler ya da kooperatifler aracılığıyla değerlendirilmeli. Yani birlikler ve kooperatifler bünyesinde vatandaşlar üretime katılmalı ve geçimini sağlamalı.”


*Söz vermişler ki ısrar ediyorlar!*
MHP Antalya Milletvekili Mehmet Günal da, AKP’nin mayınlı arazinin mayınları temizleyecek yabancı şirkete 49 yıllığına satma ısrarının “verilmiş bir taahhüt olduğu” şüphesini akıllara getirdiğini savundu. Başbakanın sözlerini “bilinçaltının tezahürü” olarak değerlendiren Günal, şunları kaydetti: “Biz bir çok öneri getirdik bu konuda. Mayınlı arazinin temizlenmesi ile tarım amaçlı kulanım birbirine karıştırılıyor. Tarım amaçlı kullanımı ayırarak yalnızca mayın temizleme çerçeve kanunu haline getirilip ihale düzenlensin. Ama ısrarla biz bu taslağı bu haliyle çıkaracağız diyorlar. Demek ki bir söz verilmiş ki bu kadar ısrar ediliyor. Eğer yasa geri çekilmezse bir taahhütte bulunulmuştur.” Yasanın Türkiye’nin çıkarlarına ters olduğunu belirten Günal, “44 yıllığına toprağınızı başkasına satarsanız geri alamazsınız. Uluslar arası ilişkiler ne olacak? Doğal kaynaklar ne olacak?” diye konuştu.



*Medyaya yanlış bilgi veriliyormuş!*
Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül, mayınlı arazinin temizlenmesi konusunda kamuoyunun yanlış bilgilendirildiğini öne sürdü. AKP İzmir Bayraklı İlçe Başkanlığı 1. Olağan Kongresi’ne katılan Gönül, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi tartışmalarına değindi. Gönül, bu konuda “itibarlı bir televizyon kanalının” haber bülteninde, muhalefetten alınan arazinin çapıyla ilgili bir bilginin gerçekmiş gibi verildiğinden rahatsız olduğunu dile getirdi. 

*Bir çıksın bakalım*
Bir diğer yanlış bilginin de konunun geçmişi, yasa metni ve içeriği olduğunu ifade eden Gönül, şunları söyledi: “1992 yılında bunun temizlenmesine teşebbüs edilmiş. İş ciddi olarak ele alınınca, Maliye Bakanlığı’nın bir kanun çıkarması öngörülmüş ve kanun aynen şöyle: ’Mayınlı arazi hizmet alınmak suretiyle temizlenir’. Yani, hizmet alımı bir yerden alınacak, birileri gelip temizleyecek. Eğer bu olmazsa yap-işlet-devret ile yapılacak. Bu birinci hüküm alınmıyor hep ikincisi kullanılıyor. Kanun bir çıksın bakalım, hizmet alımıyla yapılıyor mu yapılmıyor mu onu göreceğiz.”


*3 yıl organik tarımla maliyet karşılanabilir*
Devletin projesi, mayın temizlemenin maliyetinin 44 değil 3 yıl organik tarım yapılarak karşılanabileceğini ortaya koyuyor. Kilis Valiliği İl üzel İdaresi’nin hazırlattığı proje, 36 bin 200 dekarlık alanı kapsıyor. Belgede proje toplam maliyeti 20 trilyon 875 milyar 833 milyon 440 bin (eski) TL olarak gözüküyor. Projenin antepfıstığı, badem, bodur elma, bağ, zeytin, 500 baş süt sığırcılığı, yem bitkisi, biber ve sera üretim ve faaliyetlerinden yıllık geliri ise 7 trilyon 583 milyar 888 milyon 800 bin (eski) TL olarak hesaplanıyor. Böylece proje maliyetinin kendisini 2.75 yılda çıkaracağı ortaya çıkıyor.



*26/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan reçetesi:" İzak çalıştıracak, Hasan çalışacak!"*


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 26/05/2009* 



*Türkiye-Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazi şeridinin İsrailli bir firmaya 49 yıllığına devredilmesi için söz verilmiş ki bu kadar ısrar ediliyor!* 

*Türkiye topraklarının bir kısmını, başka bir ülkeye 49 yıllığına da olsa devretmek için neden kanun çıkarmak istiyorlar?* 

*üünkü Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 302’nci maddesi “Devletin topraklarının tamamını veya bir kısmını yabancı bir devletin egemenliği altına koymak, Devletin birliğini bozmak, Devletin egemenliği altında bulunan topraklardan bir kısmını Devlet idaresinden ayırmak, Devletin bağımsızlığını zayıflatmak amacına yönelik elverişli bir fiil işleyen kimseye ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası verilir” diyor!*

Denilebilir ki bir ticari anlaşmayı nasıl olur da bu madde kapsamında düşünürsün? 

*Bu kanunla devletin, üstelik sınırdaki toprakları yabancı bir devletin egemenliği altına giriyor mu girmiyor mu? Mesele bu kadar açıktır!* 

* * *

Dönelim yine Tayyip Erdoğan’ın sözlerine: 

“şimdi ülkemizde küresel sermaye yatırım yapmak istiyor, bakıyorsunuz birileri çıkıyor ’O, diyor, Yahudi sermayesidir, olmaz’ Yahu arkadaş gelip benim ülkemde yatırım yapacak. 500 milyon dolarlık, 1 milyar dolarlık yatırım yapacak. Yahu işsizlik diyorsun, işte buyur bak adam yatırım yapacak.* Yatırım yapınca burada kim çalışacak? Burada İzak çalışmayacak, Hasan çalışacak, Ahmet, Mehmet çalışacak.* İşte buyur bak işsizliği aşıyoruz, istemez misin? Bakıyorsunuz bir başka yatırım yapılacak ’istemeyiz.’ Niye efendim? ’O bizim milletimizden değil. Siz bunu peşkeş çekiyorsunuz, çünkü George’ Ya kardeşim bırak George olsun, gelsin yatırım yapsın. Buraya fabrikayı kurduğu zaman buradan gitse fabrikayı alıp da mı gidecek. Adam burada çalışacak kimi yanında istihdam edecek Ahmet, Mehmet, Fatma, Ayşe’yi. Onlara istihdam sağlayacak ve pazarı hazır burada.” 

* * *


*Demek Tayyip bey, işsizliği böyle aşacak?* 

*Peki dünyada işsizliği, yabancı sermaye yatırımları üzerinden aşabilmiş tek bir ülke var mı?* Hem sonra İzak gelecek, George gelecek yatırım yapacak ve kim çalışacakmış? 

Hasan, Ahmet, Mehmet! 

Başka? 

Fatma ve Ayşe de çalışacak! 

Nerede çalışacak? Türkiye topraklarında ama patronu İzak olacak, George olacak! 

Aslında mesele hiçbir yorum yapılmayacak kadar açık! 

Fakat Tayyip Erdoğan nereden nereye gelmiş, bu bakımdan ibret verici sözler! 

Ha bir de “Hayriye çalışacak” deseydi, türkünün sözleri tamamdı: 
-Ayşe, Fatma, Hayriye, yaşı gelse elliye! 

* * *


Peki o halde İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı Peres’e niçin “one minute, one minute” diye yüklendiniz bu kadar Tayyip bey? 

Burada İsrailli gazeteci Herb Keinon’un* “Davos tiyatrosu”* ndan bir ay önce yazdığı yazı geliyor aklımıza: 

Keinon, “Türkiye Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan ile görüşen Başbakan Ehud Olmert ile konuşuyordum” dedikten sonra Türkiye’nin Suriye-İsrail arasındaki arabuluculuğuna değinmiş ve şöyle demişti: 

“üst düzey yetkililer, Erdoğan’ın ülkede yükselen laik muhalefet karşısında meşruiyetini sağlamlaştırmak için yüksek profilli bir uluslararası diplomatik başarıya ihtiyaç duyduğunu söyledi.” 

*Yani danışıklı bir dövüşe ihtiyaç duyuyordu Tayyip bey!* 

Gerçekten de Türkiye’de bizim gibi birkaç kişi hariç neredeyse herkesi ikna etmişti! 

Fakat Ehud Olmert’in, bakanlarını, “Türkiye aleyhine konuşmayın” diye uyarmasının sebebi, sadece Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Davos tiyatrosu sayesinde seçimden başarı ile çıkması değil, Türkiye-Suriye sınırına ve Ceylanpınar Devlet üretme üiftliği’ne yerleşmek niyetiymiş!

...

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'ın bilinçaltına döşenmiş olan mayın!*


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 26/05/2009* 


BOP Eş Başkanı Tayyip Erdoğan, Suriye sınırında bulunan binlerce kilometrekarelik* ‘verimli’* arazilerin, mayınlardan temizlenmesi karşılığında, 49 yıllığına ‘İsrail kökenli’ şirketlere devredileceğine ilişkin iddialara cevap verirken, aynen şu ifadeleri kullandı:

- “Suriye tarafı temizleme işini yaptı. Biz de Suriye’nin yaptığını yapıp o bölgeye yaklaşık 210 bin dönümlük organik tarım yapabileceğimiz bir alan kazanalım istedik. Hemen yakıştırma başladı, ‘Siz burayı İsrail’e peşkeş çekeceksiniz’. Hep aynı şeyler. Para civa gibidir. Paranın dini, imanı olmaz. Yahudi sermayesidir, olmaz. Yahu burada kim çalışacak? İzak çalışmayacak, Hasan, Ahmet, Mehmet çalışacak.” 

Ve belki de farkında olmadan, zamanında ‘bilinçaltının derinliklerinde’ bir yerlere döşenmiş olan çok tehlikeli bir ‘mayını’ açığa vurdu:

*- “Yıllarca bu ülkede bir şeyler yapıldı. Farklı etnik kimlikte olanlar ülkemizden kovuldu. Bu aslında faşizan bir yaklaşımın neticesiydi.”* 

* * *

Ey Tayyip Erdoğan.

üzerindeki ‘milli görüş gömleğini’ çıkarıp, ‘papaz elbisesi’ giydiğini ispatlayabilmek için kimlere* ‘şirinlik’* gösterisinde bulunuyorsun?

Yahudi lobilerine mi?
Ermeni lobilerine mi?
Rum lobilerine mi?

Hadi diyelim ki tarih bilmiyorsun.

Okullarda kitapları okutulan Emin Oktay’ı, belki ‘resmi tarih’ görüşlerini temsil ediyor diye, ciddiye bile almadın.

İsmail Hakkı Danişment’in, İsmail Hakkı Uzunçarşılı’nın, İbrahim Kafesoğlu’nun, kitaplarına da, ‘Türk kimliğini’ ön plana çıkardıkları için hiç açıp bakmadın.

Peki, ‘yalan söyleyen tarih’ üzerine yeni tezler ortaya koyan Mustafa Müftüoğlu’nu, Lozan’ı bile ‘hezimet’ olarak kabul eden Kadir Mısırlıoğlu’nu da mı hiç okumadın?

Yavuz Bahadıroğlu ve kalem arkadaşlarının romanlarına konu olan sürgünler, sana hiç bir şey anlatmadı mı?

Balkanlar’dan, Kafkaslar’dan, Kırım’dan, Türkistan’dan, Kerkük’ten, Kuzey Afrika’dan, milyonlarca insan neden kaçıp Anadolu’ya sığınmak zorunda kaldı?

Anadolu’da olanlar ‘faşizan’ ise eğer...

Peki oralarda yaşananlar neydi?

* * *


Eğer, Enver Paşa ‘tehcir’ kararını uygulamak zorunda kalmasaydı, Atatürk ‘mübadele’ teklifini kabul etmemiş olsaydı, bugün Türkiye bir de ‘Ermeni’ ve ‘Rum’ isyanları ile karşı karşı kalacaktı. 

Zamanında, Türkiye üzerine uyguladıkları ‘psikolojik savaş’ ile insanların bilinçaltlarına ‘mayınlar’ döşeyenler, şimdi ‘karşılığını almanın’ mutluluğu içerisinde ellerini ovuşturuyorlar. 

Ermeni soykırım iddialarının tanınması için lobi faaliyetleri yürüten Prof. Dr. Halil Berktay, gelinen noktayı aynen şu cümle ile özetliyor:

- “Erdoğan’ın yaptığı açıklama, resmi ideolojinin Türkiye’nin üzerinden kalktığını gösteriyor. Ortaya AB taraftarı olan ılımlı bir İslam çıktı. Bu, dünyanın hiçbir yerinde yok. Bu demeç, Türkiye’deki bütün mevzileri değiştirdi.” 

‘Oturduğu makamı’ hiçe sayarak, ‘milli güvenliğe’ ilişkin politikaları bile, sıradan bir ‘siyasi istismar malzemesi’ haline getiren Tayyip Erdoğan, ‘çok tehlikeli’ bir mayının üzerinde yürüyor.

Mayın, her an patlayabilir.

...

----------


## bozok

*üRNEK...*
*II. Abdülhamit Han mezarında ağlıyor!*


Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, 2 Kıbrıs adası büyüklüğünde bir alanı yani koskoca Suriye sınırımızı İsrail’e 49 yıllığına kiraya vermek istediğini duyunca, Cennetmekan II.Abdülhamit Han Hazretlerini hatırladım. Laf aramızda bendeniz, dönemini çok yakından incelediğim için Abdülhamit Han’a bir zaafım var ve onu bazı eksikliklerine rağmen döneminin diplomasi dehası olarak görürüm... 

Peki nasıl mı hatırladım Abdülhamit Han’ı?... 

Onun, yapılan onca uluslararası baskıya rağmen Yahudilere Filistin’de toprak satmaması ya da kiralamaması ile! Bendeniz Abdülhamit Han’ın “hal edilmesi” yani tahttan indirilmesini de bu direncine bağlıyorum... şimdi bir Abdülhamit Han’ın yaptığına bakın bir de bu AKP ve Tayyip Erdoğan’a... 

Vallahi Cennetmekan Abdülhamit Han mezarında ağlıyordur... Bunlar bir de Abdülhamit istismarları yapmazlar mı?


*ANLAYAMADIM...*
*TSK ve mayın!*
 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri kafa karıştırıyor.. Hayır son dönemde kuruma karşı yapılan psikolojik operasyonlara boyun eğmelerini anlatmayacağım, kastım mayın temizleme olayında takındıkları anlaşılmaz tavırdır. Birincisi böylesine ciddi bir konuda niçin uzun süre susarlar onu anlamadım. TSK milli güvenliği ilgilendiren bir konuda elbette görüş beyan eder. Açıklama yapmaları ve mayın temizleme için NAMSA’yı işaret etmeleri sanki zoraki gibi göründü.. Benim anlamakta zorlandığım hadise, koskoca TSK’nın bu işi açıktan ben yaparım dememesi ya da diyememesidir. Soruyorum bölgenin en büyük ve dünyanın 7. büyük ordusu böyle mi olur? Kendi sınırında olan, kendi döşediği mayını nasıl temizleyemez?. Efendim teknolojimiz yok.. Açıklama yapıp, şunlar alınsın, biz temizleriz dersin biter.. Bu yapılmayıp topun NAMSA’ye atılması kamuoyunda *askerin mayınlı arazinin İsraillilere verilmesinden rahatsız olmadığı* şeklinde yorumlandı.



*S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ / 26.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Tesadüfün böylesi!* 



*İsrail Büyükelçisi dün neredeydi ve ne söyledi?* 

İsrail'in Ankara Büyükelçisi Gaby Levy, şanlıurfa Valiliğini ziyaret etti. *"Uluslararası Halil İbrahim Buluşmaları"* kapsamında şanlıurfa'ya geldiğini belirten Levi şanlıurfa ve Harran'ın kendileri için çok önemli olduğunu söyledi.

Gaby Levy'nin bölgeye ziyaretini, Türkiye'nin yoğun şekilde mayın temizleme çalışmalarını tartıştığı dönemde yapması dikkat çekti. Bilindiği gibi yap-işlet-devret modeli ile aralarında şanlıurfa'nın da bulunduğu Suriye sınırındaki şehirlerde yer alan mayınlı arazilerin İsrailli bir şirket tarafından temizlemesi ve bölgenin işletim hakkının 44 yıllığına sözkonusu şirkete devredilmesi öngörülüyor. Muhalefet partileri ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bu çözüm önerisine taraf olmadıklarını açıklarken bugün bölge halkı da temizlenecek arazilerin İsrailli şirkete devredilmesine karşı çıktı.

İsrail'in Ankara Büyükelçisi Gaby Levy'nin bu hararetli tartışmanın yaşandığı bir dönemde şanlıurfa'ya giderek, *"Her Yahudi için atalarımızın dedelerimizin geldiği bu topraklara gelmek çok önemli"* sözlerini sarf etmesi ise dikkatlerden kaçmadı. 


*LEVİ: KüüüKLüğüMüZDEN BERİ NEREDEN GELDİğİMİZİ BİLİYORUZ*

Valilik basın bürosundan yapılan açıklamaya göre, *"Uluslararası Halil İbrahim Buluşmaları"* kapsamında şanlıurfa Valiliğinin davetlisi olarak kentte bulunan Levy'i, şanlıurfa Valiliğini ziyaretinde Vali Vekili Yıldıray Malğaç karşıladı.

Valilik şeref Defterini imzalayan Levy, daha sonra Valilik makamına geçerek, Vali Vekili Malğaç ile bir süre görüştü. Vali Vekili Yıldıray Malğaç, Büyükelçi Gaby Levy'e* "Halil İbrahim Buluşmaları"*na katıldığı ziyaretinden ötürü teşekkür etti. Halil İbrahim Buluşmalarıyla diğer ülkelerin, diğer dinlere mensup davetlilerin katılmasının önemine değinen Malğaç, şunları söyledi:

*"Etkinlik boyunca kamuoyunun da takip ettiği gibi yaklaşık 11 büyükelçiliğimizden ziyaretçi grubu şanlıurfa'ya geldi ve etkinliğimize katıldılar. Ama İsrail Büyükelçisi etkinlik boyunca burada bulunarak bizlerle beraber oldu. Tekrar Sayın Büyükelçiye etkinliğimize katıldığı için teşekkür ediyoruz."*

şanlıurfa'da bulunmaktan duyduğu memnuniyeti dile getiren Büyükelçi Levy de şunları kaydetti:

*"Ziyaretimin iki amacı var. Birincisi ben Türkiye'ye Büyükelçi olarak atandığım zaman Sayın Valinin bana yapmış olduğu ziyaret, ikincisi Uluslararası Halil İbrahim buluşmaları. Bu kapsamda bütün bu etkinliklerden çok etkilendiğimi ifade etmek isterim. Bu bölge hem Müslümanlar için hem Yahudiler için çok önemli bir yer. Biz küçüklüğümüzden beri nereden geldiğimizi ve tarihimizi biliyoruz.*

*Bunu küçük çocuklarımız da biliyor. Tabii her Yahudi için bu topraklar atalarımızın dedelerimizin geldiği bu topraklara gelmek çok önemli, özellikle**şanlıurfa ve Harran bizim için çok önemli. Ziyaretimin bir diğer amacı da ayda en az bir iki defa Ankara dışına çıkmak ve diğer şehirleri gezmek, çünkü büyükelçiler ve diplomatlar olarak Ankara'da sıkışıp kalıyoruz. Türkiye'yi sadece Ankara'dan ibaret sanıyoruz ve diğer bölgelerini unutuyoruz. Bu sebeple şanlıurfa'da olmaktan büyük onur duyuyorum.*


*şANLIURFALILAR TEDİRGİN: FİLİSTİN'E DüNERİZ*

şanlıurfa'nın Akçakale ilçesinde yaşayan vatandaşlar mayınlı arazilerin, yabancı şirketler yerine devletin bu alanları temizleyerek, hiç toprağı olmayan vatandaşlara dağıtılmasını istiyor.

Suriye sınırının en uzun mayınlı arazilerinden birine sahip olan şanlıurfa'da 30 bin hektar alan tarıma açılmayı bekliyor. Birinci sınıf tarım arazisinden oluşan Akçakale ilçesinde, geçtiğimiz günlerde mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi gündeme gelince ilçe halkı yeni topraklara ulaşma ümidi yeniden canlandı. İlçe halkı mayınlı arazilerin İsrail firmalara verileceğini duyması üzerine tepki göstererek, buraların yerli şirketler tarafından temizlenmesi gerektiğini belirterek duruma tepki gösterdi. Vatandaşlar buraların temizlenerek yeni istihdamlara zemin hazırlayacak şekilde hazırlanmasını istiyor.

Akçakale ilçesine bağlı şekertepe köyü sakinlerinden Mustafa Kocaman, mayınlı arazilerin İsrail firmaları tarafından temizlenip işletilmesi fikrinin çok yanlış ve sakıncalı olduğunu ifade etti. Kocaman, *"Biz bu mayınlı arazilerin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarafından temizlenmesini istiyoruz. İsrail tarafından temizlenmesini istemiyoruz. Temizlenen bu arazilerinde buradaki çiftçilere verilmesini istiyoruz. İsrail'in buraları temizlemesinin ne anlamı var? Başımız bir belamı gelsin. Bu kadar topraksız insan varken, buraları İsrail vermek daha da kötü olur. Buradan insanlar Konya'ya, İstanbul'a ve diğer illere gidiyorsa, buraları İsrail'e vermek yanlış olur"* dedi.

Akçakale ilçe halkından Mustafa Toprak, şahin Ok ve İsmail Erdem adlı vatandaşlar, mayınlı arazilerin yabancı şirketler yerine, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti tarafından temizlenip sınır bölgelerinde yaşayan topraksız vatandaşlara dağıtılmasını istiyor. İsmail Erdem, *"Mayınlı arazilerin devlet tarafından temizlenip sınırda yaşayan Akçakaleli topraksızlara dağıtılmasını talep ediyoruz. İnsanlarımız tarım işçiliği için Konya'ya, Kayseri'ye, ve diğer illere gidip, çoluk çocuğu perişan olmaktadır. Ancak mayınlı araziler Devletimiz tarafından temizlenip bu vatandaşlarımıza verilirse istihdam oluşur. Bizim devletten talebimiz bu mayınlı arazilerin temizlenip sınırda yaşayan topraksız vatandaşlarımıza dağıtılmasını istiyoruz"* diye konuştu.


*SURUü İLüESİNDEKİ üİFTüİLER: RAZI DEğİLİZ*

şanlıurfa'nın Suruç ilçesinde Suriye sınırında yaşayan çiftçiler, mecliste tartışılan mayınlı arazilerle ilgili olarak görüşülen yasa tasarısına tepki gösterdi.

üiftçiler mayınların kendilerinin tapulu malları olduğunu söyleyerek, *"Zamanında Devlet bizden cüzi bir fiyatla aldı. şimdi ise yabancılara verilecek biz buna tepkiliyiz. Mayınların cefasını çeken biziz, kullanma hakkı da bize aittir. Tarlalarımız elimizden alındığı için köylülerimiz şimdi ırgat olarak başka yerlere göç etmişlerdir"* dediler.

Suruç ilçesine bağlı üaykara köyünde yaşayan kaçakçılıktan dolayı ayağını kaybeden 63 yaşındaki Mehmet Yağmur,* "Devlet bize verse arazileri kendim temizleyebilirim. üok zor bir iş değil. Başka devlet gelip çıkaracakmış. Türkiye'de temizleyebilir. Arazilerimizin başkalarına vermesine razı değiliz"* dedi.

Suruçlu Abdulrahman Genç ise* "Eğer Yahudilere verilirse akıbetimiz Filistin'e döner. İsrail aynen bu şekilde Filistin'e girdi. İsrail'in gizli coğrafyasında buralar İsrail'in toprakları olarak görülüyor. İsrail'in gözü buradaki topraklardadır"* diye tepki gösterdi.

üaykara Köyü'nde yaşayan Osman Uyguner, toprakların kullanımı için İsrail'e verilmesine tepki göstererek,* "O kadar insanımızın ayağı koptu. Buradaki insanlarımız perişandır. İnsanımız bu topraklar uğruna kanlarını döktüler"* şeklinde konuştu.

üaykara Köyü eski muhtarlarında Yahya Dursun, *"Verilecekse bize verilsin. Maddi durunu iyi olmayan vatandaşlara verilsin.Yokluktan insanlarımız buradan göç ettiler. Köyümüz 400 haneydi, arazimiz elimizden alındığı için şimdi 50 hane ancak kalmışız"* diye tepkisini dile getirirken, mayınlı arazide 2 ayağını da kaybeden Bakır Aslan, *"Devlet temizleyip taksitle bize versinler. Topraklarımız daha önce bizden Devlet almıştı. Arazilerimiz tapuda kaydı bulunmadığı için vermek zorunda kalmıştık. Devlet arazimizi bize geri versinler. Biz Devlete isteyerek satmadık. O dönemler bizden cüzi paralarla arazilerimiz alındı"* şeklinde tepki verdi. (Kanald)




*26.05.2009 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*“Mayınları 6 ayda kaldırırız”*

Suriye sınırında çok geniş bir alanın *“mayın temizleme sonucunda temizleyecek yabancı firmaya tam 44 yıllığına devredilmesi”* haklı olarak ülkenin en önemli tartışmalarından biri haline geldi.

Bakmayın siz* “mayın temizleme”* den “devlet farklı etnik kökende vatandaşları kovdu” tartışmasına nasıl geçildiğine, o da önemli ama asıl önemli olan bu arazinin verilmesi... Hükümet tartışadursun mayınları 1956 yılında Irak-Suriye sınırından başlayarak döşeyen (ve ilk mayını koyan) emekli İstihkam Albay Kemal Güner; “Bunları kaldırmak çok kolay, ben o zaman 7. Kolordu, 2. İstihkam taburunda üsteğmendim, mayınların yerleri bellidir, haritası da vardır. 2 tabur askerle 6 ayda tamamını temizlerim” diyor. Başka neler dediğini yarın yazacağım ama şimdilik telaşla açıklamalar yapan Hükümet’e haber veriyorum; işte size çözüm, haydi arazimizi kimseye teslim etmeden temizletin mayınları!



*RUHAT MENGİ / VATAN GZT. / 27.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Mayın oyunuyla işgal provası*

 
*AKP’li vekiller bile karşı*
BüLGEYİ yabancıya bırakan kararnameyi Danıştay* “Olmaz öyle şey!”* diyerek iptal edince yasa çıkarmaya mecbur kalan AKP,* “Bir günlük iş”* diye baktığı tasarıyı kendi vekillerine bile kabul ettiremedi. AKP’liler oylamalara katılmayınca tasarı yasalaşmadı. 

*Tarih ve millet önünde veballe karşı karşıyasınız*
Mayın temizleme tasarısı Meclis’te görüşülürken, eski bakanlardan kritik bir uyarı geldi: Yahudilere vaad edilmiş mukaddes topraklar projesine hizmet eder duruma düşeceksiniz


*Haber: Selda üztürk KAY*

Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazileri temizleme karşılığı 49 yıllığına yabancılara bırakan kanun tasarısı Meclis’te ele alınırken, eski bakanlar, *’vebal’* uyarısında bulundu. Ulaştırma eski Bakanı Enis üksüz, üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik eski Bakanı Yaşar Okuyan, Devlet eski Bakanları Abdulhaluk üay, Sadi Somuncuoğlu ve Ramazan Mirzaoğlu ile Tarım ve Köyişleri eski Bakanı Hüsnü Yusuf Gökalp TBMM’deki milletvekillerine bir mektup göndererek, tasarıya destek olunmamasını istedi. 


*Küçümsenecek olay değil*
Mektupta, şöyle denildi:* “Tarihi bir karar vermenin eşiğindesiniz. Sizden bedeli kan ile ödenmiş Kıbrıs Adası’nın iki katı büyüklüğünde vatan toprağının doğrudan veya dolaylı şekilde İsrailli bir firmaya 44+5, toplam 49 yıllığına devredilmesine destek olmanız istenmektedir. Bu küçümsenecek bir olay ve süre değildir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin henüz 86 yaşında olduğu unutulmamalıdır. 49 yıllığına İsrailli bir firmaya devredilmek istenen sınır coğrafyamız çok büyük bir jeopolitik öneme sahiptir. Bu coğrafyanın İsrail’e devredilmesi durumunda bütün Arap ülkeleri ile, özellikle Suriye, Irak ve İran ile Türkiye arasındaki ilişkiler onarılamaz şekilde bozulacaktır.”* 

*“Devredilmesine onay verilmesi istenen arazide, egemenliğimize yönelik bir saldırı halinde çocuklarınıza ve torunlarınıza nasıl bir isim bırakacaksınız”* sorusu yöneltilen mektupta şunlar kaydedildi:* “Kıbrıs Adası’nın İngilizlere kiralanmasını 1879’da destekleyenlerin ve Filistin’de toprak kiralayanların onur kazanamadıkları tarihi bir gerçektir. Tevrat’ta yer alan Yahudilere vaad edilmiş mukaddes topraklar projesine hizmet eder duruma düşeceksiniz. Tarih, millet ve Allah önünde büyük bir vebal ile karşı karşıyasınız. Doğruyu yapacağınız inancı ile saygılarımızı sunarız.”* 


*BBP: Yabancılara peşkeş çekilmemeli*
Büyük Birlik Partisi (BBP) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dr. Ahmet şanverdi, sınır boylarının yabancılara verilemeyeceğini savundu. şanverdi, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, mayınlı arazinin temizlenmesi tartışmalarına değindi. BBP olarak bu duruma karşı çıktıklarını ve halkı konuyu protesto etmeye çağırdıklarını belirten şanverdi, şunları kaydetti: *“Türkiye-Suriye sınırdaki mayınlı bölgenini temizlenmesi işini toprakların kullanım hakkı karşılığında özel bir firmaya veya yabancılara verilmesi, şehitlerimizin kanıyla ve canıyla koruduğu bu kutsal toprakları satmak anlamına gelmektedir. Halkın malı halka tekrar verilmeli, yabancılara peşkeş çekilmemelidir. Vatan toprakları satılamaz. Mayınlı veya mayınsız sınır boylarımızda hiç bir arazinin yabancılara tahsisi doğru değildir. Araziler mutlaka köylülerimize, arazilerin gerçek sahiplerine tahsis edilmelidir. Bu tahsisatta da şehit ve gazilerimizin ailelerine öncelik verilmelidir.”* 



*Türkiye’nin, mayınları neden temizleyemeyeceğini izah edin*
CHP’li Canan Arıtman, Başbakan Erdoğan’a, *“Topraklarımızın yabancılara devredilmesiyle Mehmetçikten sınırlarımızı korumasını nasıl isteyeceğiz”* diye sordu

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Canan Arıtman, Meclis Başkanlığı’na sunduğu soru önergesinde Türkiye ile Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesine ilişkin tartışmaları gündeme getirdi. Arıtman, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle verdiği soru önergesinde *“Sınır namussa, namusun ticareti olur mu?”* diye sordu. ünergesinde tüm dünyada sınırlarındaki mayınlarını yap-işlet modeliyle 44 yıllığına çokuluslu şirketlere devreden Türkiye dışında bir ülke olup olmadığını soran CHP’li Canan Arıtman Başbakan Erdoğan’a*,“Dünyanın 17’nci büyük ekonomisi olmasıyla övündüğümüz ülkemizin maliyeti 50 milyon dolar civarında tahmin edilen mayın temizleme işini yapamamasını nasıl izah ediyorsunuz? Bölgesinde lider konumunda olan ve NATO’nun ikinci büyük ordusuna sahip olan ülkemizin sınırdaki mayınlarının kendisinin bertaraf edemez konumda olmasındaki çelişkiyi nasıl açıklarsınız?”*diye sordu. 

*Uçağınızı almaktan vazgeçin*

*Arıtman, Başbakan’a şu soruları yöneltti*: 

*“62 milyon dolara mal olan üçüncü uçağınızı almaktan vazgeçerek bu kaynakla sınırdaki mayınların, sınır topraklarımızı yabancı şirketlere vermeden temizlenmesini sağlamayı düşünür müsünüz? Sınırda vatani görevini yapan evlatlarımıza ’sınır namustur’ kavramı öğretilir. Sınır topraklarımızın yabancılara yap-işlet modeliyle devredilmesiyle Mehmetçikten sınırlarımızı canı pahasına korumasını nasıl isteyeceğiz? Sınır namussa, namusun ticareti olur mu?”* (ANKA)


*Mayınlı arazi organik*
*tarım için çok elverişli*
Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazilere 1959 yılından bu yana hiç dokunulmadı, arazide herhangi bir kimyasal kullanılmadı ve ilaçlanmadı. Bu yüzden arazi organik tarım için çok elverişli ve organik tarım dünyada revaçta.

Vatandaşlar, arazinin mayınlardan temizlenmesinin ardından toprakların kendilerine verilmesini istiyor. Urfa Ziraat Odası Başkanı Halil Dolap, arazilerin yabancılara verilmesine karşı çıkarak,* “Burada bu kadar işsizlik varken, yabancı firmalar işletmeyi nasıl yapacak? İnsanlar yollara düşüyor işsizlikten, başka yerlere gidiyor. Kooperatifleşme olabilir, bilinçli tarım yapılabilir”* dedi.



*27/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Mayına basmak*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET*
*27 Mayıs 2009*



Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesi için ihale açılmayacak mı? 

Galiba açılmayacak. Deniz Baykal da o kanıda. Diyor ki:


*“Belli ki birilerine söz verdiler şimdi onun için çırpınıp duruyorlar”*

O birilerinin “İsrailliler” olması büyük olasılık taşıyor. Başbakan’ın:

“Geçmişte faşizan uygulamalar oldu, azınlıklar ülkeden kaçırıldı” sözleri de açıkça mayın temizleme işinin İsraillilere verilmesine karşı çıkanları susturmaya yönelik bir demagojiydi...

*Eğer verilmiş söz olmasa Başbakan böyle bir çıkışı neden yapsın?*

İhale konusunda İsrail’e söz verildiğinin ikinci belirtisi... İsrail Büyükelçisi Gabby Levy’nin şanlıurfa’ya giderek “İsrail topraklarınıza el koymak istemiyor. İsrail buraya sadece iş yapmak için gelmek istiyor” diye lobi yapması... 

Mayın temizliği için İsrail’li *TAHAL* şirketinden söz ediliyor.. üalık Grubu ve Akfen’in bu şirketle ortak çalıştığı söyleniyor. 

Bütün belirtiler ihale adresinin belli olduğuna işaret ediyor.

Peki saf köylü Erdoğan’ın manevralarını yutuyor mu? 

Suruç ilçesinden vatandaşlar konuşuyordu televizyonda. Dediler ki:

“Zamanında devlet tapulu arazilerimizi bizden cüzi bir fiyatla aldı. şimdi ise yabancılara verilecek, Biz buna tepkiliyiz. Mayınların cefasını çeken biziz, kullanma hakkı da bize aittir.” 

“Eğer Yahudilere verilirse akıbetimiz Filistin’e döner.”

“Verin araziyi biz çıkarırız mayınları” diyen bile var.

Köylünün öfkesi dinecek gibi görünmüyor...

...

----------


## bozok

*Büyük Türk akılsızlıkları: Mayın*


*Metin Münir*
*MİLLİYET*
*27.05.2009*



Kendisi düşünmeye muktedir olmayan ülkeler için başka ülkelerin düşünceleri vardır. 

Biz, ne yazık ki, çoğu zaman, kendi kafasını kullanamayan bir ülkeyiz. Kafamız olmadığı için değil. Kafamızı kullanacak disipline, entelektüel dürüstlüğe, örgütlenmeye ve amaç birliğe sahip olmadığımız için. 

Bu nedenle sürükleyici ülkelerden değiliz. Sürüklenenlerdeniz. 

Ilısu Barajı projesini, AWACS uçaklarının alımını falan incelerseniz bunların yabancı devletlerin ve şirketlerin dürtmesiyle tezgahlandığını görürsünüz. Bunlar gibi çok işler var. 

Suriye hududundaki bölgenin mayınsızlaştırılması konusunda hükümetin sunduğu model de yabancı etkisi kokmaktadır. 

Başbakan’ın Meclis’e sunduğu yasa tasarısı bölgeyi para talep etmeden mayından temizleyecek şirkete tarım amaçlı kullanılmak üzere 44 yıl kiralama yolu açıyor. 

Bunun en iyi yol olduğunu kanıtlamak için birçok neden sayıldı. Parasını kendimiz ödersek milyarlarca doları gözden çıkarmamız gerekir, dendi, örneğin. Hem bu hem de diğer nedenler birer mazeretten ibarettir.


*Temizleme ayrı, tarım ayrı*
Yeryüzünde hükümetin yapmaya çalıştığı gibi trampa yoluyla mayından temizlenen bölge yoktur. 

Mayından temizleme işi ayrıdır, tarım ayrıdır. Bu iki işi birlikte yapan hiçbir şirket yoktur. 

Mayın temizleme şirketleri yapı itibarıyla küçüktür ve bu kadar büyük araziyi bedava temizleme gücüne sahip değildir. 

İş mayından temizleme ihalesi gibi görünüyor. Ama gerçekte tarım arazisi ihalesidir. Mayın işin kılıfıdır. İhaleye mayın şirketleri girmeyecek. Yanlarında taşeron olarak mayın temizleme şirketleri bulunan dev gıda veya tarım şirketleri girecek. 

Ya da yabancı devletler. 

*Dünya gıda bolluğundan kıtlığına yol almaktadır.* 

üin, Güney Kore, Suudi Arabistan, gibi dolar birikimine sahip devletler nüfuslarını doyurmayı sağlama bağlamak için, başka devletlerin topraklarında dev tarım arazileri kiraladı ve kiralamaya devam ediyor. Bu, dünyada yeni görünen bir fenomendir.


*Afrika modeli!*
Birleşmiş Milletler’in yaptığı araştırmaya göre, Afrika ülkeleri yabancı devletlere ve şirketlere müphem vaatler karşılığında milyonlarca dönümlük arazi kiraladı. Etiyopya, Gana, Mali, Madagaskar, Pakistan ve Sudan gibi yoksul ülkelerde paralı devletler ve şirketler 50-99 yılığına milyonlarca hektarlık arazi kiraladı. 

Afrika, Latin Amerika ve Asya ülkelerinde yabancı devletlerin kiraladığı arazilerin 15 milyon hektarı bulduğu söyleniyor. Bu alan İtalya’nın yarısından büyüktür. 

Buralarda üretilen gıdanın tamamı veya tamamına yakın bir bölümü kiralayanın ülkesine ihraç edilecek. 

Hükümetin öngördüğü model gerçekleşirse Türkiye bu sistemin içine çekilecek. 

Doğru yol, başkasının değil, kendi kafanızı kullandığınız zaman bulduğunuz yol, parasını verip araziyi mayınlardan temizlemektir. Sonra araziler kiralanır veya daha iyisi kurulacak kooperatifler aracılığıyla bölge halkına tahsis edilir. 

Bu karmaşık konuda yalpalanmasının nedeni Ulusal Mayın Ajansı’nın kurulmamış olmasıdır. Böyle bir ajansa sahip olsaydık önümüze en iyi seçenekler konabilirdi. Ama Ankara bu konuda 1990’lardan beri bu konuda iş değil, laf üretiyor. 

Sonunda, aramaya aramaya en kötü yol bulundu. 
—-

Bu konuda yaptığım kapsamlı bir araştırmayı yarından itibaren köşemde bulacaksınız. 



...

----------


## bozok

*TSK suskun, Büyükelçi yollarda* 


Türkiye - Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazi şeridinin İsrailli bir firmaya 49 yıllığına devredilmek istenmesi yakın tarihimizin en tartışmalı konularından biri olmaya aday.

Türkiye topraklarının bir kısmını, başka bir ülkeye yarım asırlık bir süreliğine devretmek için neden bu kadar heveskar olunduğunu tarihin ileri safhalarında anlayabileceğiz.

Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 302’nci maddesi *“Devletin topraklarının tamamını veya bir kısmını yabancı bir devletin egemenliği altına koymak, Devletin birliğini bozmak, Devletin egemenliği altında bulunan topraklardan bir kısmını Devlet idaresinden ayırmak, Devletin bağımsızlığını zayıflatmak amacına yönelik elverişli bir fiil işleyen kimseye ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası verilir”* hükmünü içeriyor. Ceza kanunu da bu kadar ağır bir yaptırıma bağlanmış olan bu eylemin,* “vatandaşa iş sağlamaya yönelik, toplumcu bir girişim olduğu”* anlatılmaya çalışılıyor bizlere.

Başbakan'ın TCK'da* “ağırlaştırılmış müebbet”* öngörülen fiile ilişkin görüşü şöyle:

“Yahu işsizlik diyorsun, işte buyur bak adam yatırım yapacak. Yatırım yapınca burada kim çalışacak? Burada İzak çalışmayacak, Hasan çalışacak, Ahmet, Mehmet çalışacak. İşte buyur bak işsizliği aşıyoruz, istemez misin? Bakıyorsunuz bir başka yatırım yapılacak *‘istemeyiz.’* Niye efendim? *‘O bizim milletimizden değil. Siz bunu peşkeş çekiyorsunuz, çünkü George’* Ya kardeşim bırak George olsun, gelsin yatırım yapsın. Buraya fabrikayı kurduğu zaman buradan gitse fabrikayı alıp da mı gidecek. Adam burada çalışacak kimi yanında istihdam edecek Ahmet, Mehmet, Fatma, Ayşe’yi. Onlara istihdam sağlayacak ve pazarı hazır burada..”

İşsizlik ve yokluğu ecdat yadigarı toprakları satarak düzeltme hatasını tarihte sadece Filistinliler yaptılar ve bu ağır hatanın bedelini hala ödüyorlar zannediyorduk.

Bizim gibi köklü milletleri bile bu noktaya getirebiliyorlar demek ki.. KKTC'nin kurucusu Rauf Denktaş, Filistin lideri Yaser Arafat'ın kendisine *“Senin öldüğünde mezar bulabileceğin bir yurdun var, ben öldüğümde cenazem bile ortada kalacak”* dediğini anlatmıştı bir gün.

Yıllar önce, Arafat'ın büyük olaylardan sonra zar zor defnedilebildiği Ramallah'taki mezarını ziyaret edip başında dua etmiştim. İsrail askerlerinin beklediği Betunya sınır kapısından geçtikten sonra gidilebilen Batı şeria'nın en ücra köşelerinden birisi. Sınırı geçmeniz için İsrail askerlerinin kaba saba ve hakaretamiz tavırlarına katlanmak zorundasınız önce. Toz-toprak içinde, sefaletin kol gezdiği bu acınası arazide, bir tepenin üstünde öylece yatıyor Arafat.* “Dur yolcu”* şiirini anımsatan bir yalnızlık ve garibanlık var mütevazı mezarında. Denktaş'a söylediği *“Mezarımı koyacakları bir yurdum bile yok”* şeklindeki acı sözleri çınlamıştı kulaklarımda.

Başbakan'ın yukarıdaki şekilde konuştuğu, muhalefetin etkisiz kaldığı ve TSK'nın sessiz kalmayı tercih ettiği bir ortamda İsrail'in Ankara Büyükelçisi Gaby Levy, şanlıurfa Valiliğini ziyaret etti. Levy her ne kadar, *“Uluslararası Halil İbrahim Buluşmaları”* kapsamında şanlıurfa'ya geldiğini söylese de ziyaretini mayın temizleme çalışmalarının tartıştığı dönemde yapması dikkat çekiciydi. Levy, *“Harran bizim için önemlidir”* dedikten sonra şunları ekledi:

*“Her Yahudi için atalarımızın dedelerimizin geldiği bu topraklara gelmek çok önemli. Biz küçüklüğümüzden beri nereden geldiğimizi ve tarihimizi biliyoruz.*

*Bunu küçük çocuklarımız da biliyor...”*


Kanal-D objektif bir habercilik yaptı ve Büyükelçi'yi izlerken sokaktaki vatandaşa da mikrofon tuttu.

Akçakale ilçesine bağlı şekertepe köyü sakinlerinden Mustafa Kocaman, *“Biz bu mayınlı arazilerin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarafından temizlenmesini istiyoruz. İsrail tarafından temizlenmesini istemiyoruz. Temizlenen bu arazilerinde buradaki çiftçilere verilmesini istiyoruz. İsrail'in buraları temizlemesinin ne anlamı var? Başımıza bir bela mı gelsin? Bu kadar topraksız insan varken, buraları İsrail vermek daha da kötü olur. Buradan insanlar Konya'ya, İstanbul'a ve diğer illere gidiyorsa, buraları İsrail'e vermek yanlış olur”* dedi.

Suruç ilçesine bağlı üaykara köyünde yaşayan 63 yaşındaki Mehmet Yağmur,* “Devlet bize verse arazileri kendim temizleyebilirim. üok zor bir iş değil. Başka devlet gelip çıkaracakmış. Türkiye de temizleyebilir. Arazilerimizin başkalarına vermesine razı değiliz”* diye konuştu.

Suruçlu Abdulrahman Genç ise *“Eğer Yahudilere verilirse akıbetimiz Filistin'e döner. İsrail aynen bu şekilde Filistin'e girdi. İsrail'in gizli coğrafyasında buralar İsrail'in toprakları olarak görülüyor. İsrail'in gözü buradaki topraklardadır”* diye tepki gösterdi.

Bölge halkının yaklaşımı böyle...


Son olarak bir de Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün yaklaşımına bakalım.

Kırgızistan'a yapacağı resmi gezi öncesinde basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtlayan Gül, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi ve tarıma açılmasıyla ilgili bir soruya, *“Herkes görüşlerini açıklayabilir. Ancak bu konuyu çok ekstrem noktalara çekmemek gerekir kanaatindeyim. Orada Türkiye büyük bir toprak kazanacak.Güneydoğuda büyük yatırımlar yapıldı, fabrikalar ve barajlar kuruldu. Bunlara ilave olarak bir de verimli topraklar tarıma açılarak en iyi şekilde kullanılmaya başlanacak...”* cevabını verdi.


*Olayı en iyi görenler, şanlıurfa sakinleriyle İsrail Büyükelçisi gibi görünüyor...*



yazan :Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 27.05.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*O TOPRAKLARDA ORGANİK TARIM NEDEN YAPILAMAZ*
** 

 


Bazı yöneticilerimizin mayınlı alanda organik tarım sevdası nereden çıktı? 

ülkenin her yerinde bu tarım sistemi büyük bir hız kazandı da sıra mayınlı arazilere mi geldi? Organik tarıma karşı olduğum zannedilmesin. Ancak bu olayda organik tarımın bir halkla ilişkiler aracı olarak kullanıldığını düşünüyorum. Organik tarım bazılarınca mayınlı arazi konusunda saf insanları bir yere götürecek bir elmalı şeker olarak kullanılmak isteniyor. Dünyada organik ürüne talep var mı? Var. İhracata ihtiyacımız var mı? Var. Niye karşı çıkıyorsunuz diye soracakları kesin. Aynı halkla ilişkiler taktiği tohum yasası meclisten geçerken de yapılmış idi. Tohum yasası Avrupa Birliği uyum yasaları içine atılmış idi. Avrupa Birliği bizden böyle bir şey istememiş idi. Ama olsun. Böylelikle daha kolay meclisten geçeceği bazılarınca düşünülmüş olmalı. İtiraz edenlere Avrupa Birliğine niye karşı çıkıyorsun diye sormak daha kolaydı. şimdi de bazılarınca böyle düşünülmüş olmasın. *“Organik tarıma, ihracata karşı mısınız?”* sorusu konuyu başka yönlere çekmek için iyi bir taktik de olabilir pekala. Sorun burada organik tarım yapıp yapmamak değildir. Bazılarınca saplantı haline gelmiş tek amaç bu arazilerin yerli veya yabancı bir veya birkaç şirkete verilmesidir. Biz diyoruz ki Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin vatandaşı olmak koşuluyla Türk, Kürt, Arap, Süryani hatta varsa Ermeni ve Musevi topraksız veya az topraklılara bu alanda toprak verilsin. Ziraat Mühendisleri Odası bu şekilde 2881 aileye toprak verilebileceği ve 14 405 kişiye iş bulunabileceğini saptamış. Bu kadar arazi üstelik de 49 yıl gibi uzun bir süre için sahibi ister vatandaşımız isterse yabancı (Yahudi veya Alman fark etmez) olsun bir şirketin hegemonyasına bırakılmasın. Bu sorunun etnik sorunlarla en ufak bir ilgisi yoktur. Sorun en çok sayıda yoksul vatandaşımızın bundan yararlanıp yararlanmayacağıdır. Süreyi on yıla veya beş yıla indirmek de sorunu çözmemektedir.

Bir kere bu alanın birçok yerinde organik tarım yapılması mümkün olmayabilir. üünkü komşunuz bol bol tarım ilacı kullanıyorsa siz isteseniz bile organik tarım için sertifika alamazsınız. Alanın genişliği birçok yerde 250 metre değil mi? Arazinin kuzeyinde vatandaşlarımız güneyinde Suriye’liler ilaçlı, kimyasal gübreli tarım yapmaktadırlar. Organik tarım yapacağınız alan için ilaç kullanılmayan yeterli tampon şerit bazı yerlerde bulunamayabilecektir. Mayınlardan toprağa bunca yıl kimyasal maddeler sızıp sızmadığı da araştırılmalı. 

Diğer yandan tek bir şirketin (yerli veya yabancı) organik tarım yapmasının çevresel, ekonomik ve sosyal yönlerden yaratacağı zararlar da düşünülmeli. şirket işgücü masrafını en aza indirmek isteyecektir. Bu nedenle çoğunlukla tek bir ürünü geniş alanlar halinde ekip, makineleri daha çok kullanmak isteyecektir. Buna monokültür diyoruz. Bu şirket üretim sırasında çoğu dışarıdan ithal edilen organik ilaç ve gübreler kullanacaktır. İthalat artacaktır. Bütün bunları yaptığınızda bu da doğaya düşman bir üretim sistemi olacaktır. Böyle büyük işletmeler halinde, çoğu zaman tek ürüne ve dışarıdan alınan gidilere dayalı tarım sistemine “endüstriyel organik tarım” denmektedir. Bunun ekolojik yani çevreye dost olmayacağı açıktır. Biyoçeşitlilik azalacaktır. Bu yapı sosyal açıdan da hastalıklı olacaktır. Bunu tartışmak bile gereksiz. Kendi topraklarında çalışacak 15 bin köylü yerine, olsa olsa düşük ücretle çalışacak 3–4 bin kişiye iş bulunmuş olacaktır. Yeni ağa çok uluslu bir şirket olacaktır muhtemelen. Halbuki topraksız veya az topraklı 15 bin köylü bu alanda mutlaka organik olmasa bile daha çok doğa ile dost tarım yapacaktır. ürün sayıları çok olacak (polikültür), yerel girdiler ve bol işgücü kullanacaklardır. Bu üreticileri kooperatiflerle desteklerseniz verimlilikleri şirketten çok daha yüksek olacaktır.

Organik tarımı geliştirmek istiyorsanız bütün bir vatan toprağı bizi bekliyor. Ancak organik tarımın da güçlü şirketlerin denetimine girdiğini biliyoruz. Organik tarım dünyanın birçok ülkesinde olduğu gibi Türkiye’de de yolundan saptırılmıştır. Tekelleşme olmuş, şirketler ürüne konvansiyonel ürün fiyatına çok yakın fiyatlar vermeye başlamışlardır. Girdiler bu alanda da sanayileşmiştir. Bu alanda büyük atılımlara ihtiyaç vardır. üabalar ise ya çok yetersiz ya da büyük şirketlerin çıkarlarına paraleldir. Tarım açısından yapılacak devasa işler varken, tarım bakanlığı durmadan küçülme peşindedir.

*Sınır yerli veya yabancı tek bir şirkete verildiğinde bu alandaki hukuki durum hiç düşünülüyor mu?* Bu alanda yabancı istihbarat örgütleri hatta ordularının depolar, Guantanamo benzeri hapishaneler kurmayacağını nasıl garanti edeceksiniz? Bu arazide çıkacak her problem anında uluslar arası hukukun dolayısıyla yabancı ülkelerin etki alanına girecektir. 

En güzeli bu arazinin temizlendikten sonra topraksız ve az topraklı köylülere verilmesidir. Mümkünse bir kısmı organik tarım, bazıları da düşük düzeyde sanayi girdisi kullanarak sürdürülebilir tarım yapar. 


*Prof.Dr. Tayfun üzkaya*

*Odatv.com*
27 Mayıs 2009

----------


## bozok

*YAHUDİ KOMşU İSTEMİYORUZ*

 

*Yöre halkı da karşı*
BüLGE halkı da mayınlı arazilerin yabancıya bırakılmasına şiddetle karşı: Bölge 52 yıldır atıl durumda... Toprak organik tarım için son derece elverişli, biz ekelim.


*‘Yahudi komşu istemiyoruz’*
Mayınlı arazilerin yabancılara verilmesini öngören kanun tasarısına Suriye sınırında yaşayanlar da tepki gösterdi: Bu uygulama asla kabul edilemez

Suriye sınırında *’ölüm kusan’* mayınların kaldırılarak tarıma açılması tartışmalarına sınır köyleri de katıldı. Mayınlı alanı Suriyelilerin sökerek kullandığını belirten Kilis üiftçi Mallarını Koruma Meclisi (üMKM) Başkanı Mehmet Kara,* “Sınırda mayın kalmadı ki, Suriye her yıl biraz daha sınırımıza yaklaşıyor. Olmayan mayını nasıl temizleyecekler. Mayınlı sahalar vatandaşlara verilirse, herkes kendi arazisini temizler. Suriye temizlediği mayınlı arazide tarım yapıyor. Suriye tarafından asker olmadığı gibi tel örgüde olmadığı için mayınları sökerek tarıma açtılar. şuandaki mayınların ne devlete ne de başkasına faydası yok. Mayınların bir an önce temizlenerek çiftçilere ve köylülere dağıtılmasını istiyoruz”* dedi. 


*Onlardan dost mu olur?*
Kilis Ziraat Odası Başkanı Abdullah üelik de, Yahudi ile komşu olmak istemediklerini vurgulayarak,* “Mayınlı alanın Yahudiler yerine çiftçilere dağıtılmasını istiyoruz. Mayınlı saha vatandaşlara verilsin, herkes kendi arazisini temizler. Zaten mayın mı kalmış ki, Suriyeliler ekip biçiyorlar. Herkesin mayınlı sahaya yakın yerde arazisi var. Versinler çiftçilere mayınları söküp temizleyip kullansınlar. Bu arazilerin Yahudilere verilmesinin ne anlamı var. Yahudilerden dost olur mu? Yıllardan beri ekilip biçilmeyen bu alanda organik tarım yapmak mümkün, bu nedenle bu araziler çiftçilere verilsin, bu mayınlı alan Yahudilere verilirse harçlık vermiş gibi olur. Bizim arazimizde Yahudilerin ne işi var. Benim arazimi Yahudi işletecek ben Yahudi ile karşı karşıya geleceğim”* diye konuştu. Reşit Bıyıkbeyi adlı vatandaş ise mayınların kaldırılmasını istediklerini ve buraların köylülere verilmesini istedi. Mehmet Daş isimli vatandaş ise, *“Bu arazilerin İsrail gibi bir devlete veya şirketlere verilmektense, köylülere dağıtılmasını istiyoruz”* dedi. (İHA)


*Mayınlı arazilerin, temizlenmesi karşılığında İsrail firmalarına verilmek istenmesi büyük tepkilere neden oluyor.* 


*TSK, 2 yıl önce temizlemişti*
Suriye sınırındaki ilk mayın temizleme çalışması Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Mayın Temizleme Bölüğünce 2 yıl önce şanlıurfa’nın Akçakale ilçesinde 7 dekarlık alanda yapıldı. Bölükte görevli uzman ekip, Türkiye ile Suriye arasında ticarete açılan gümrük kapısının çevresinde yürüttüğü 3 aylık çalışmada, özel dedektörler yardımıyla mayınları tespit ederek, topraktan çıkardı. Daha sonra da Suriye sınırdaki 200 dönümlük mayınlı arazi, geçen yıl *TüSAN Yapı Sanayi A.ş’nin Alman ortağı TAUBER Firması* tarafından yapılan çalışmalar sonucunda mayından temizlendi. 6 kişilik teknik ekip *“Mayın Faresi”* olarak tanımladıkları mayın tarama aracıyla Mohris Tepesi ile 2. Hudut Taburu’na bağlı Demirtepe Karakolu arasındaki 200 dönümlük mayınlı bölgeyi 26 günde temizledi. Yapılan bu çalışmada 310 antipersonel, 35 antitank mayını ile bir 1 el bombası çıkarıldı.




*27/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*‘Patron İzak’ İsrail itirafı mı?*

 
*Erdoğan’a İzak sorusu*
İstanbul Bağımsız Milletvekili Ahmet Tan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a *“İzak ismini kullanmakla, bu toprakların ihalesinin İsrail şirketine verileceğini mi ima etmektesiniz?”* diye sordu. Tan, Meclis Başkanlığı’na sunduğu soru önergesinde Hatay, Kilis, Gaziantep, şanlıurfa, Mardin ve şırnak ilini kapsayan 216 bin dönümlük, 510 kilometrelik sınır bölgesinin çıkarılacak yasa ile mayın temizleme işini yapacak bir yabancı şirkete çok uzun dönem için kiraya verileceğini hatırlattı. Bu yabancı şirketin daha düşük maliyetli olacağı için yöredeki işgücünü kullanmasının doğal olduğunu belirten Tan, Başbakan’ın* “O toprakta İzak değil, Ahmet Mehmet çalışacak”* ifadesiyle de bunu doğruladığını söyledi. 


*Doğru karar mıdır?*
Tan, Başbakan Erdoğan’a şu soruları yöneltti: *“İzak ismini kullanmakla, bu toprakların ihalesinin İsrail şirketine verileceğini mi ima etmektesiniz? Köylülerinden kamulaştırma yoluyla alınan bu toprakların, yöre köylülerine belli ödeme şartlarıyla, geri verilmesi neden tercih dilmemektedir? Bu topraklar ile alt kesiminin, cumhuriyet tarihimizin yarısını da aşan uzunlukta bir süreyle yabancılara terk edilmesi, stratejik açıdan, sınır ve gıda güvenliği yönünden ne ölçüde doğru bir karardır”* 


*İsrail’e teslimiyetten hemen vazgeçilsin*
Rahşan Ecevit, mayınlı arazilerin yabancı bir firma tarafından temizlenerek, 44 yıllığına kullanım hakkının kiralanmasına tepki gösterdi. Ecevit, bu uygulamanın, toprakların *“bir nevi satılması”* anlamına geldiğini söyledi. Mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesi konusunda İsrail firmasının gündeme gelmesini de eleştiren Ecevit, açıklamasında şu görüşlere yer verdi: *“Hepimiz biliyoruz ki kutsal topraklar olarak nitelendirdikleri GAP bölgesinin suyuna ulaşabilmek için İsrail yıllardır uğraşıyor. Bunun için de öncelikle Irak’ın kuzeyindeki Kürtlerin Yahudiliği benimsemeleri için çalışıyor. üstelik Kuzey Irak’taki Kürtlerle Türkiye’nin güneyindeki Kürtlerin birbirlerine yakınlaşmaları ihtimali de karşımızda dururken son birkaç yıldır İsrail’e karşı böylesine teslimiyet içerisinde olmamız ne kadar doğrudur?”*





*27/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*İsrail, Irak'tan Akdeniz'e boru hattı mı çekecek?*


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*YazI Tarihi: 28/05/2009* 



Kredi derecelendirme kuruluşu Moody’s’in kıdemli başkan yardımcısı *Kristin Lindow*, *Türkiye’nin IMF olmadan ancak yaz aylarını çıkarabileceğini* iddia etti! 

Aynı kişi 2008 yılı sonunda da “IMF programı olmadığı takdirde Türkiye de 1-2 yıl içinde resesyonla karşı karşıya kalacak” demişti. 

şimdi bu notu akılda tutarak bir arkadaşımdan gelen aşağıdaki mektubu okuyalım: 

Sevgili Arslan, 

“Geçen hafta, yeni maliye bakanımızın eski çalıştığı Yahudi sermayeli Merrill Lynch şirketinin raporlarında IMF anlaşmasının yakın olduğu yayımlandı. 

Son kabine değişikliğinde sürpriz bir şekilde Mehmet şimşek, Kemal Unakıtan’ın yerine Maliye Bakanı olmuştu.

Bakanlık devir teslim töreninde, Ahsen Unakıtan, eşinin bakanlıktan ayrılma sebebinin sağlık problemleri olmadığını söyledi.

Geçen hafta karşılaştığımızda bu konuyu kendisine sordum, *‘Kesinlikle sağlık sebepleriyle değil, asıl sebebi merak ediyorsanız gelene bakın, daha fazla konuşmak istemiyorum’* diye cevap verdi. 

Mayınlı araziler konusu Maliye Bakanlığı’nın yetkisine verildi. *Maliye Bakanlığı’nın hazırladığı maliyet raporu* ise Meclis’e bile açıklanmadı. 

*Türkiye-Suriye ve Irak sınırını İsrail’e emanet edeceğiz!* Demek ki IMF ancak bu bedel karşılığında AKP’nin isteğine uygun anlaşma yapacak! Demek ki bu finans kuruluşları Türkiye’de bakan atanmasında bile rol oynuyor! 

Davos’taki sahte kabadayılık da acaba bu işlere zemin hazırlamak için miydi?” 

*Y. Canca*


* * *

Başka mektuplarda da ilginç tespitler var: 

“Sayın Bulut, CIA-MOSSAD Türkiye-Suriye sınırı için operasyon yapıyorsa, Davos’taki ‘One Minute’ olayı da bu günler için iç kamuoyuna yönelik bir kurgu idi. Başbakan’ın bu araziyi İsrail şirketine verdiğinde kendi tabanında çatlamalar kırılmalar olacağından bu tiyatro ile *‘O böyle bir şey yapmaz, İsrail’e kafa tutmuş adam’*düşüncesi yerleştirilmek istendi. Saygılar.” 

*Nilgün Akça*


“Arslan bey, Suriye sınırındaki topraktan petrol fışkırıyor, İsrail’e vermek için bu telaşın sebebi nedir? NATO askerleri geldi mi nasıl çıkaracaksın? Kürdistan’ın deniz koridorunu, Türkiye’den bizim rızamızla açmaya çalışıyorlar. *Neden Suriye’den açmıyorlar.* Araplar çok kızar değil mi?* TSK temizleyemiyorsa, kurun 100 şirket, milletim temizlesin!*” 

*Göktan* 



“Sayın Bulut, 
Irak’ın kuzeyinde oluşturulacak Kürt devletine denize çıkış yolu veriliyor. Hatırlarsanız, Birinci AKP döneminde ABD, Suriye’nin kuzeyinde Kamışlı bölgesindeki Kürtleri isyana teşvik etmiş ve ayaklanma başlatmıştı. Aynısı tekrarlanabilir ve Türkiye-Suriye sınırındaki yabancı güçlerin desteğiyle meydana getirilecek şerit ile Kürdistan’ın Akdenize’e çıkışı sağlanabilir.” 


*Yavuz Gürler* 


“Sayın Bulut,
Suriye sınırındaki topraklarımızı İsrail’e devretme operasyonunun Türkiye ayağında *‘Ben mayınlı araziyi temizleyemem’* diyen asker kişiler de var mıdır?” 

*Mustafa Başoğlu*

* * *

Tespitler tahminler çok ciddidir. İlave olarak İsrail, Irak’ın petrol ve doğal gazını, Türkiye-Suriye sınırında oluşturacağı bu tampon bölge ile ve boru hatlarıyla Akdeniz’e indirmek istiyor olabilir. üstelik boru hatlarına daha sonra Hazar petrolleri ve doğal gazı da dahil edilebilir. *Hattın güvenliğini de NATO sağlar; Batı’nın istediği olur.* 

*Bir devletin kendi toprağını başka ülkelere devretmesi için halkının uyurgezer olması gerekir ki bu mümkün değildir!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Vatan toprağının fiyatı olur mu?*


*Esfender KORKMAZ* 
*esfenderkorkmaz.com* 
*Yazy Tarihi: 28/05/2009* 



Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesine kimse karşı çıkmıyor. Mayınların temizleneceğini Türkiye zaten Ottawa anlaşması ile kabul etmiş.

Ottawa Antlaşması, 1 Mart 1999 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren, Dünyada büyüyen mayın sorununa karşı; 146 ülke tarafından imzalanmış bir antlaşmadır.

Ottawa sözleşmesine ilişkin yasa, 12 Mart 2003 tarihinde TBMM’de kabul edildi.

Suriye sınırındaki mayın temizleme işini devlet yaparsa, zaten yeni bir yasaya da gerek kalmaz. Ne var ki Başbakan mayın temizleme işini illa da yabancıya yaptırmak istiyor. Yabancıya ihaleyi önce Bakanlar Kurulu kararı olarak denedi.

Bakanlar Kurulu kararı ile 178 bin 500 dekarı mayın döşenmiş, toplam 216 bin dekar arazinin mayından temizlenmesi ve arazinin mayını temizleyen şirkete tarımsal amaçlı kullandırılması için ihale açıldı. Ancak Danıştay 13. Dairesi, CHP’nin itirazı ile bu ihaleyi durdurma kararı aldı. Hükümet istediğinde ısrarlı olduğu için şimdi Danıştay’ı baypas etmek için yasa çıkarıyor.

Bu yasayı da büyük olasılıkla Anayasa Mahkemesi iptal edecektir.

Mayın temizleme denilince, herkesin aklına bunun güvenlik güçleri veya NATO tarafından temizleneceği geliyor. Dünyada ihale ile özel şirketlere veya başka devletlere mayın temizleten bir başka ülke örneği yoktur.
Bu tür bir ihale, bir devletin kendi döşediği mayınları temizlemeden aciz olması ve savunma zafiyeti gibi altından kalkamayacağımız bir imajın doğmasına neden olacaktır. AKP hükümeti ve AKP milletvekilleri bu vebalin altında nasıl kalkacaklar?

Mayınlı alanların temizlenmesi, nereden baksanız yarım milyar lira dolayındadır. Bunu da 5 yıla böleceksiniz. Yılda ortalama 100 milyon lira eder. Başbakanın yeni aldığı uçağın fiyatı 61 milyon liradır. 2009 yılında bütçe açığı 40 milyarın üstüne çıkacaktır. Yani mayın temizleme için 5 yılda ayrılacak kaynak, bir yıllık bütçe açığının seksende biri kadar bir paradır. Hükümet bu parayı bulamıyorsa* “hükümet edemiyor”* demektir.

Yasa, yalnızca mayınlı araziyi yabancıya vermekle kalmıyor... Aynı zamanda bu arazinin yanındaki hazineye ait arazileri de 44 yıllığına veriyor. Yani ihaleyi alacak yabancı ülke ve yabancı şirket bu işten on kat para kazanacak ve bunu dışarıya götürecektir. Bu para Türkiye de kalsa daha iyi olmaz mı?

Kaldı ki, kamusal işlerde, ulusal sorunlarda, fayda/maliyet hesabı yapılmaz. Devletin var olmasının nedeni de budur. Devlet kamusal işlerde, vergi alır, ulusal çıkarları korumak ve topluma yararlı olmak için harcama yapar.

Bu arazi yabancıya 44 yıllığına verilirse, yabancı Türkiye’nin çıkarına bakar mı? Kendi karına bakar. Teröristle ekonomik ilişkiye girerse nasıl engellersiniz? Veya neden engelleme gibi yeni bir maliyet sorunu ortaya çıksın ki?

Ulusal bir dava olan bu dava, Hükümeti töhmet altında bırakmıştır. 
Hükümetin araziyi yabancıya vermekte ve özellikle İsrail’e vermekte ısrarlı olması *acabaların* sayısını artırıyor.

Acaba Hükümet bir yabancı ülkeyle, örneğin ABD ile halktan sakladığı bir pazarlık mı yaptı?

Acaba ihaleyi alacak yabancı firma ile kimin ne bağlantısı var?

Dünyada, gıda sorunu ön plana çıkmaya başladı. Birçok ülke gıda için yatırım yapıyor. Bu toprakları gıda ve özellikle organik tarım için neden kendimiz değerlendirmiyoruz?

Kaldı ki, bu topraklar zamanında kamusallaştırılmış topraklardır. Toprak eski sahibine uzun vadeli ve 44 yıllık taksitlerle geri verilebilir.

Başka bir şekilde, orada yaşayanlar arasında kooperatifler kurularak, halka devredebiliriz. Bu kooperatifler de devredilen arazilerin bedelini 44 yılda ödeyebilirler.

üzetle AKP iktidarı mayına basmıştır.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ofer, ikinci üekiç Güç ve karakol!*



Tayyip Erdoğan’ın ısrarına bakılırsa Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı alanın birilerine söz verildiği ve hatta muhalefetin iddiası ile o yerin adrese teslim gitmesi için uygun biçimde ihale şartnamesinin bile hazırlandığı ortada... Tamam bunlar şu gün için belki iddia ama iddiaları destekleyen bazı ipuçları var. Deniz Baykal bugünkü tabloyu Kuşadası limanının özelleştirilmesi ile özdeşleştiriyor ve benzerlik tam diyor.. Malum Kuşadası limanının satışında oranın istenilen firma yani Ofer tarafından alınması için acayip bir teklif hazırlanmış ve şartnamede sadece burayı Ofer’den başkası alır denmemişti. Sonuç istendiği gibi oldu ve Ofer orayı aldı.. Belli ki liman önceden Ofer’e söz verilmişti.. Maalesef bugün de böyle bir görüntü var.. Dolayısı ile bu şekilde yapılacak bir kiralama sakat olacaktır... Bir başka boyut, yapılan değerlendirmelere göre 210 bin dönümlük bu alanın 49 yıllığına kira verilmesi üekiç Güç’ün ikinci kez bölgeye ikame edilmesi ya da yerleştirilmesi olarak yorumlanıyor.. 

*Birinci üekiç Güç* K.Irak’ta bağımsız Kürt Devleti potansiyelini oluşturdu.. Mayınlı arazinin kiralanması ile bu potansiyel fiilen devlet kurma sürecine dönüştürülecek ve bu alan yerleştirecek olan kamuflajlı İsrailli ikinci üekiç Güç komandoları ile korunacak. 

Yani mayınlı arazi, Kuzey Irak’ta kurulacak Kürt devletinin koruyucusu, kollayıcısı ya da karakolu olacak. Buna ilaveten, Akdeniz’e de koridor açılacak.




*S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 28.05.2009*

----------


## bozok

*TSK mayın temizleme şirketi değil* 



*Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül'den sınırdaki mayınları temizlemeye yönelik açıklama*

*28.05.2009 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 


Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül, *"Mayınların temizlenmesinden sonra, Suriye'nin hudut bölgesinde yeniden engel koymamız gerekecek. 350 metre genişliğin, 50 metresi geri alınacak. Mayın temizleme makinelerini ne yapacağız? Genelkurmay, mayın temizleme şirketi değil*
*ki..."* dedi.

TBMM Adalet Komisyonunda, Askeri Hakimler Kanununda değişiklik yapılmasını öngören kanun tasarısının tümü üzerindeki görüşmelerde söz alan CHP Afyonkarahisar Milletvekili Halil ünlütepe, Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesine ilişkin tartışmaları gündeme getirdi.

*"Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, mayın temizleme işini yapacak güç ve yeteneğe sahip olduğunu, ancak tartışmalarla yıpratıldığını"* savunan ünlütepe, *"Birileri, bir yerlere söz verdi diye bunu yapmak zorunda değiliz"* dedi.

ünlütepe, Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül'ün kamuoyunu sağlıklı şekilde bilgilendirmesi gerektiğini, eğer Maliye Bakanlığı ile farklı görüşteyse, yapması gereken başka şeyler olduğunu söyledi.

CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk de Anayasa Mahkemesinin, yabancılara toprak satışına ilişkin yasayı iptal kararında* "konunun, egemenlik haklarının asli sorunu"* olduğunu belirttiğini ifade ederek, Bakan Gönül'ün, *"verimli ve stratejik öneme sahip toprakların kullanım hakkının devredilmesi konusunda görüşlerini net biçimde açıklaması gerektiğini"* kaydetti.


*-"KİMSEYE SüZ VERİLMİş DEğİLDİR"-*

Milli Savunma Bakanı Gönül, CHP'li milletvekillerinin sözlerine,
*"Kimseye söz verilmiş değildir. Açık ihalede önceden kimseye söz verilmez.* *Kimseye, hakimiyet hakkı devrolunmuyor"* diyerek itiraz etti.

Gönül, Suriye kara sınırına mayın döşenmesine 1956 yılında karar
verildiğini, 1957-1959 yılları arasında mayınların döşendiğini belirterek, mayın döşenen arazinin boyunun 510 kilometre, eninin de ortalama 350 metre olduğunu söyledi.

Bu arazi için *"İki Kıbrıs büyüklüğünde" denildiğini, bunun doğru*
*olmadığını ifade eden Gönül, "Kıbrıs'ın büyüklüğü 9 bin 600 kilometre karedir. İki Kıbrıs büyüklüğü, bir Belçika yapar. Burasının tamamı, 216 kilometre* *karedir"* dedi.

Gönül, arazinin 186 kilometre kare kadarının Hazineye, diğer bölümünün de
vatandaşlar, Devlet Demiryolları ile başka kuruluşlara ait olduğunu belirtti.

Bakan Gönül,* "1 metre kare, 1 santimetre kare bile vatan parçası olarak* *önemlidir, ancak Kıbrıs'la mukayese edilince, halkta yanlış intiba oluyor;* *hakikaten çok geniş bir araziymiş gibi"* diyerek, şöyle devam etti:

*"üzerinde durulması gereken bir husus da mayınların temizlenmesinden* *sonra, çok düz olan Suriye'nin bu hudut bölgesinde, bizim yeniden engel koymamız gerekecek. Orayı tamamen serbest bırakamayız. Nasıl? Yeni karakol binalarıyla, dikenli tellerle, iz tarlalarıyla, teknik ne gerektiriyorsa... Tahmini bir takım şeyler söylüyorum. Belki elektrikli tellerle... Bunu da hesap ettirdim, 50 metre civarında bir yer olması lazım. Ortalamayı söylüyorum; 350 metre bir genişliğin, 50 metresi geri alınacak. Bunun belli bir bölgesi, yasak bölgedir. Zaten ihalede herhalde önceliği en son olacaktır. Bu 50 metre, temizlendikten sonra yeniden askeriyeye iade edilecektir."*


*-ORGANİK TARIM İDDİALARI-*

Basında,* "mayından temizlenecek arazi için organik tarım açısından*
*mükemmel yer"* şeklinde haberler yer aldığını anımsatan Gönül, arazinin, organik tarım açısından mükemmel olup olmadığının mayınların temizlenmesinden sonra ortaya çıkacağını belirtti. Gönül, *"Belki, mayın orayı kirletmiştir. Onu* *bilemiyoruz. üünkü, mayın, kimyasal bir maddedir"* dedi.

*-KARA KUVVETLERİNİN MAYIN TEMİZLEME BİRLİğİ-*

Mayın temizlemeyle ilgili hukuki süreç hakkında bilgi veren Gönül,
Bakanlar Kurulunda 1992 yılında, "Buranın temizliğini, Genelkurmay yapsın" diye karar alındığını, 2001 yılına kadar bir faaliyet olmadığını söyledi. Gönül, şöyle devam etti:

"2001'de Genelkurmay, bir proje ofisi kurmuş. Proje ofisi kurulunca,
işin maliyeti ortaya çıkmaya başlamış. O günkü Hükümetten belli bir ödenek
istenmiş. Sonradan bu bütçeye konmamış. Faaliyete geçirilememiş. 2003 yılına gelindiğinde Kara Kuvvetleri, bu işi ciddiyetle ele aldı. Daha önce temizlik yapılmış ülkelere uzmanlar gönderildi. Uzmanlar yetiştirilmeye çalışıldı. Esasen Kara Kuvvetlerinin bir mayın temizleme birliği var. Bu birlikten hareketle yola çıkıldı. Bu birlik, insan gücü kullanarak elle temizliyor. Ancak dünyada böyle elle temizleme yapılmıyor. Makinelerle temizleme yapılıyor. üçlü bir kombinasyon şeklinde çalışan makinelerin fiyatları soruldu. Bunların fiyatı, 5 milyon dolar civarındaydı. Ama biz toplu olarak girince fabrikalar fiyatları yükselttiler.

Kara Kuvvetleri, kullanılmış makinelerin fiyatlarından yola çıkmış ama hiçbir
yerde böyle hazır makine yok.

Siparişe girildiği zaman bakıldı ki 14-15 milyon dolara mal olacak 3'lü
ekip. Tabii onlarca alınacak. Bunun üzerine Genelkurmay, konuyu yeniden inceledi.

Makinelerin alınması önemli bir faaliyet. Makinelerin çalıştırılması, ikinci
önemli faaliyet. Uzman kişileri kullanmanız lazım. üçüncüsü, idame ettirilmesi ne olacak? Bunlar nasıl idame edilecek? Dördüncüsü, bunlar bitti, biz bu makineleri ne yapacağız? Genelkurmay, mayın temizleme şirketi değil ki... Bunun üzerine elinde makine bulunan birkaç şirket var. *'Bunlardan hizmet alımı suretiyle* *yapılabilir mi diye bir araştırma yapın'* diye Genelkurmay bizden istedi. Bakanlık olarak davet çıkardık. Davet üzerine 14 şirket 'biz yaparız' diye müracaat etti.

700 milyon dolar ile 3,5 milyar dolar arasında bir tablo çıktı. Bizim bütçeden
böyle bir ödenek koymamız mümkün değil."

*-ABDüLLATİF şENER'İN BAşKANLIğINDA TOPLANTI-*

Gönül, işin artık bir müteahhitlik hizmeti haline geldiğine işaret
ederek, şunları söyledi:

"Müteahhitlik hizmetini yapabilecek en iyi kuruluş hangisiyse, bu tespit
edilerek yapılsın diye, en uygun kuruluşun tespiti işini, Genelkurmay 2004
yılında yazdığı bir yazıyla Başbakanlık'tan talep etti. Başbakanlık'ta da 'Bu
işi, en iyi kim yapar, nasıl yapar' diye, Abdüllatif şener'in başkanlığında
toplantı yapıldı. Görüldü ki yeni bir Bakanlar Kurulu kararı alınmadan,
Genelkurmay'ın üzerindeki görev alınmamış oluyor. Bakanlar Kurulu kararı alınıyor ve 'uluslararası ihalede en ehil, Maliye Bakanlığı'dır' diye ona bırakılıyor.

Maliye Bakanlığı bir tasarı hazırlıyor ve herkesin görüşü soruluyor. Bizim
Bakanlık da kendisi ve bizimle en yakın çalışan kuruluşların görüşlerini almak suretiyle bir görüş hazırlıyor. O görüş, çok uzun olduğu için rapor haline getirildi. üst yazıyla görüşü, Maliye Bakanlığına iletmiş olduk. Maliye
Bakanlığına ilettiğimiz, bizim Bakanlığın görüşüdür. O imza da bana aittir, ancak Maliye Bakanlığının hazırladığı tasarıdaki imza da bana aittir. Maliye Bakanlığı artık masrafı yapan, sorumluluğu taşıyan bakanlıktır. Bizimkisi görüştür, onların ki icraattır.* 'Maliye Bakanlığının tasarısına bizim görüşe yüzde 100 uyulmadı'* diye imza atmazsam, o zaman Maliye Bakanlığı demez mi (top sendeydi, sen yapsaydın o zaman.)"


*-FARKLI GüRüş-*

CHP'li Köktürk'ün* "Sayın Bakan, farklı görüşte olduğunu ifade ediyor"*
demesi üzerine Milli Savunma Bakanı Gönül, şunları kaydetti:

"Farklı görüş bildirdik. Ama Maliye Bakanlığı sorumluluk taşıyor. Artık
ben sorumluluk taşımıyorum. Ben, ne sorumluluğu taşıyorum? Görüş bildirme sorumluluğu taşıyorum. İcraat sorumluluğu, Maliye Bakanlığına ait. Nitekim farklı görüşümüz, sonradan komisyon toplantısında tasarıya yansıdı. Beni de çağırdılar.

Tasarıda, hizmet alımı suretiyle yapım yoktu. Bizim *'hizmet alımı suretiyle*
*yapım'* görüşümüz, komisyon toplantısında tasarıya girdi... Bakanlığımız görüşü, zaten bir şekilde intikal etmiş. Muhalefet partisinden bir arkadaşımız, Meclis kürsüsünden de söyledi. Her iki imzamın da arkasındayım."

Kimseye hakimiyet hakkının devredilmediğini vurgulayan Gönül, *"Bu bir*
*kiralama sözleşmesidir. Hakimiyet verilmesi değildir"* dedi. Gönül, maden ve petrol gibi her türlü doğal kaynakların tasarrufu konusunda yetki verilmediğinine de dikkati çekti.

*"Kıbrıs da böyle gitti"* denildiğini ifade eden Gönül,* "Kıbrıs, siyasi*
*bir tasarrufla gitti. Kıbrıs, 1856'da İngilizler'e Kırım Harbinde bize yardıma* *geldiklerinde üs olarak verildi ve 1. Dünya Savaşına kadar üs olarak kaldı"* diye konuştu.

*"Birilerine söz verildiği"* iddiasına da yanıt veren Gönül, *"Kimseye*
*söz verildiği yok. Açık ihale. Giren alır"* sözlerini ifade etti.

Gönül'e açıklamaları dolayısıyla teşekkür eden CHP'li ünlütepe,
*"İnanmayan insan, inandıramaz"* dedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Mayın tasarısı geri çekildi*

*28.05.2009 / MİLLİYET*




Hükümet mayın temizleme tasarısıyla ilgili geri adım attı. Tasarı komisyonda görüşülecek...


Danışma Kurulu’nda iktidarla muhalefet arasında uzlaşma sağlandı. Meclis Genel Kurulu’nda iki haftadır krize neden olan Türkiye ile Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesi ve ihale işlemlerine ilişkin yasa tasarısı hükümet tarafından komisyona geri çekildi.


MHP Grup Başkanvekili Mehmet şandır, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesine ilişkin yasa tasarısının, *tekriri müzakere için** geri çekildiğini bildirdi. 


şandır, TBMM Genel Kurulunda, Danışma Kurulu önerisi lehinde yaptığı konuşmada, tasarının bu haftaki görüşmelerinde bir inatlaşma sonucu, Meclisin gerildiğini söyledi. Mehmet şandır, tasarının, tekriri mükazere için geri çekildiğini açıkladı. 


***

*(Tekriri müzakere:* Tekrar edilecek görüşme*)* 

bozok

----------


## bozok

*Hayın Mayınlar*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET*
*28.05.2009*



Hava Kuvvetleri’nden emekli olduktan sonra NATO’nun lojistik kuruluşu NAMSA’da 10 yıl süreyle görev yapan E. Tümgeneral İrfan Sarp, Güneydoğu’daki mayınların temizlenmesi konusunda diyor ki:

- NAMSA’daki görev alanlarımın içinde kara mayınlarının temizlenmesi ve imhası konusu da vardı. Bundan üç yıl önce Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesi konusu yine TBMM’de görüşülmüştü. O zaman mayınların temizlenmesinin mutlaka NAMSA’nın proje yönetiminde yapılması gereği üzerinde durmuştum. Bugün de aynı düşüncedeyim...



* * *
Amatör gazeteci dostumuz Ersoy üngün yaptığı internet taramasının sonuçlarını getirdi... üç yıl önce Güneydoğu’da arazi temizleme işinde üç firmanın (Quadro, Redwing ve Mott) adı geçerken, tarım faaliyeti konusunda yalnız TAHAL’ın adı geçmiş...

TAHAL bir İsrail firması. şu anda Güneydoğu’da Yaylak Ovası sulama projesini yürütüyor. Türkiye’de TASK ile ortak. Yüzde 33’lük ortaklığını geçen yıl yüzde 50’ye yükseltmiş. TASK ise Hamdi Akın’ın başkanlığını yaptığı AKFEN’e bağlı...

* * *

Bu ihalenin İsrail’e verilmesine karşı doğan tepki, ülkedeki faşizan eğilimlere bağlanıyor. Oysa ülkede onca İsrail veya Musevi sermayeli firmadan hangisine tepki var? Demagojiyi bırakalım. Mayın işinde tepki toprakların halka değil bir yabancı firmaya bırakılmasına yönelik... Bunun İsrail firması olması da ayrıca çeşitli stratejik kaygılar yaratıyor. *İsrail’in kötü huyu malum; girdiği yerden çıkmıyor!*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*NATO MAYINLADI, İSRAİL YERLEşECEK*
** 
Hükümet, Suriye sınırımızdaki mayınların temizlenmesi için özel bir yasayı TBMM’den geçirmeye uğraşıyor. Tasarıya göre hükümet mayın temizleme işini 5 yılda bitirmesi şartıyla İsrailli bir şirkete vermeyi planlıyor. üstelik İsrailli şirket 44 yıllığına bölgenin işletim hakkına da sahip olacak. Yani, bölge 49 yıllığına bu İsrailli şirkete devredilecek!

TBMM’de CHP ve MHP’nin tepki gösterdiği, Genelkurmay’ın taraf olmadığını açıkladığı bu girişime ise Türkiye’nin hemen tüm önemli kesimleri; en başta da bölge halkı karşı çıkıyor.

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ise karşı çıkanları faşistlikle suçluyor. 

Tayyip Erdoğan, iktidarının ilk dönemine, Yahudi örgütünden *“cesaret ödülü”* alarak başladı. 5 yıl boyunca da aldığı bu ödülün hakkını verdi. Ancak Erdoğan, yerel seçimler öncesi iç basıncı normalleştirebilmek için, Davos’ta *“posta koyma”* görüntüsü yarattı. Kaldı ki, Davos’ta yaşananların bir drama olduğu da kısa sürede ortaya çıktı. Seçim dönemi boyunca Türk milletine* “anti-İsrailci”* bir görüntü seyrettiren Başbakan, mayınlı arazi konusuyla birlikte yeniden asli rolüne döndü. 


*Menderes onayladı, ABD-NATO mayınladı*
Türkiye, imzaladığı Ottowa sözleşmesi gereği, sınırlarındaki anti-personel mayınları 10 yıl içinde temizlemek zorunda. Türkiye’nin 12 Mart 2003 tarihinde taraf olduğu, 1 Mart 2004’ten itibaren de yürürlüğe soktuğu bu sözleşmeye göre, Ankara yükümlülüğünü 2014 yılına kadar yerine getirmek zorunda. Sözleşme, Türkiye’ye sökülen mayınların da imhası için 4 yıl süre veriyor. 

Peki 900 kilometrelik Suriye sınırımızın Hatay-Kilis-Gaziantep-şanlıurfa-Mardin-şırnak illerini kapsayan 600 kilometresi boyunca döşenmiş 615 bin adet mayını, kim, ne zaman döşedi?

Tartışma yaratan bu mayınlar, Menderes hükümetinin kararıyla 1955-1959 yılları arasında NATO İkmal ve Bakım Ajansı NAMSA tarafından döşendi! 1952 yılında NATO’ya bağlanan Türkiye’nin sınırları, 3 yıl sonra bizzat NATO tarafından mayınlandı!

*Peki hangi gerekçeyle?*

Türkiye’nin milli menfaatleri yerine ABD’nin emperyalist çıkarlarının yerine getirilmesinin esas alındığı Menderes döneminde, NATO güneyden gelecek bir saldırı hayali dayattı Ankara’ya! Ve de bunu gerekçe ederek, Türkiye’nin Suriye sınırını mayınladı. 

“1946 yılında bağımsızlığını kazanan Suriye’nin 1955 yılında, Türkiye’ye saldırması ne kadar mümkün” sorusu ise etkili ve yetkili kesimlerin kafasında yoktu. üstelik Suriye, henüz o yıllarda dünyadaki kamplaşmalar gereği Sovyetler Birliği’ne de yakınlaşmamıştı. 

Türkiye’nin güney sınırını mayınlayan ABD-NATO, hem Türkiye’nin güney komşularıyla dostluğunu mayınlamış oldu, hem de çok kıymetli bir arazinin 50 yıl boyunca değerlendirilmesini engellemiş oldu. üstelik resmi olmayan verilere göre bu mayınlı arazilerde Türkiye-Suriye geçişi yapmak isteyen 10 bin kişi hayatını kaybetti, 20 bin kişi de sakat kaldı.


*AKP’nin yasa tasarısında neler var?*
üncelikle AKP’nin tasarısı yeni değil. 2005 yılında *“kararname”* olarak gündeme gelmişti. Danıştay 13. Dairesi de, 2007 yılında ihale şartnamesinin yürütülmesinin durdurulmasına karar vermişti. üünkü Danıştay, mayını temizleme işi ile arazinin tarım amaçlı kullanılması işinin aynı ihalede birleştirilmesini hukuka aykırı bulmuştu.

AKP Danıştay’ın kararından sonra bu kez yasa tasarısı olarak konuyu TBMM’ye getirdi.

AKP’nin çıkartmak istediği yasa tasarısında, mayınlı bölge büyüklüğünün 216 bin dekar olduğu belirtiliyor. 

Yasa tasarısının 2. maddesinde “ihalenin, 2886 sayılı Devlet İhale Kanunu ve 4734 sayılı Kamu İhale Kanunu’na tabi olmaksızın Maliye Bakanlığı’nca yürütüleceği” belirtiliyor! AKP’nin Kamu İhale Kanunu’nu bugüne kadar tam 7 kez değiştirdiğini hatırlatalım. AKP buna rağmen mayınlı arazi ihalesini kendi budadığı kanundan da kaçırmaktadır! 

Yine aynı maddede, bölgedeki taşınmazların da ihaleyi kazanacak yüklenici firmaya bırakılacağı belirtiliyor. Yani AKP Danıştay’ın 2007 yılında aldığı kararı hiçe saymış oluyor!


*AKP’nin değil, MGK’nin kararı*
Türkiye Suriye sınırındaki mayın temizleme sorununu 2001 yılında gündemine aldı. 29 Mayıs 2001 tarihli Milli Güvenlik Kurulu görüşü gereği, bölgenin tarıma kazandırılması hedeflendi. (Abdullah ücalan’ın şam’dan çıkartılması ve 1999 yılı sonrası Suriye ile ilişkiler de bunda belirleyici oldu.)

MGK toplantısından üç ay sonra, ağustos ayında Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı karargahında, proje ofisi kuruldu. 2001 yılında itibaren Türk Ordusu bu konuda önemli çalışmalar yürüttü.

Ancak Hilmi üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı sırasında, 2004 yılında Türk Ordusu mayın temizleme işinin çok maliyetli olduğuna karar verdi ve konunun Milli Savunma Bakanlığı üzerinden ihale yöntemiyle çözülmesi noktasında görüş bildirdi. Milli Savunma Bakanlığı da birkaç aylık çalışmadan sonra bütçe sıkıntısı nedeniyle sorunu Maliye Bakanlığı’na devretti!

Ancak TSK’nın sınırlı sayıda da olsa, özel mayın temizleme birlikleri vardır. Ki 1998 yılından itibaren yaklaşık 17 bin adet mayını temizlemiştir. Komisyonlardaki tutanaklardan öğrendiğimize göre de, örneğin şanlıurfa Akçakale gümrük kapısının açılması öncesinde bölgedeki mayını Elazığ’dan getirtilen askeri birliğimiz *başarılı bir şekilde* temizlemiştir!


*Mayın arama işinin İsrail’e verilmesinin sakıncaları*
Tasarının yasalaşması ve ihalenin İsrail’e verilmesi halinde esas olarak Suriye ile ilişkilerimizin bozulması ile su-gıda-petrol ve mülk temelli sorunlarla karşı karşıya kalacağız.

üncelikle tasarı yasalaştığı taktirde, Türkiye’nin Suriye ile ilişkileri önemli oranda bozulacaktır. Mayınlı arazinin İsrail’e verilmesiyle, Suriye güneyden sonra kuzeyden de su kıskacına alınmış olacaktır. Suriye’nin Gola Tepeleri, büyük oranda su kaynağı da olduğu için zaten İsrail tarafından işgal altında tutulmaktadır. Bir de kuzeyden, önemli bir su bölgesinin 49 yıllığına İsrail’de olması, Suriye’yi zor durumda bırakacaktır! 

Manavgat suyunu pahalı olduğu gerekçesiyle son anda almaktan vazgeçen İsrail, bedava suya kavuşacaktır! 

Diğer yandan bölge, İsrail’in dinsel ve ideolojik olarak elinde bulundurmak istediği bir yerdir. İsrail bu amaçla uzun bir süredir bölge üzerinde politikalar üretmektedir. AKP’li belediye döneminde hayata geçirilen Yahudi Urfa Projesi unutulmamalıdır! İsrail’in Ankara Büyükelçisi Gaby Levy, mayınlı arazi tartışmaları yaşanırken, geçtiğimiz hafta şanlıurfa’yı ziyaret etmiş ve şu dikkat çeken cümleyi sarf etmiştir: “Her Yahudi için atalarımızın dedelerimizin geldiği bu topraklara gelmek çok önemli”.

Ayrıca 2004 tarihli ilerleme raporunda yer alan, AB’nin GAP sularının ileri bir tarihte “uluslararası bir su yönetim idaresine” devredilmesi hedefi asla unutulmamalıdır!

Meselenin gıda boyutu da çok önemlidir. ABD’nin dayattığı tarım politikaları neticesinde kendine yol bulan İsrail’in, ülkemizi mahkum ettiği “ikinci üretimi olmayan genleriyle oynanmış tohum” sıkıntısını daha da yaşatacağı aşikardır. 

Ayrıca meselenin bir de petrol boyutu vardır. Bölgede Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı’ nın (TPAO) açtığı kuyuların 10'undan günde iki bin varil petrol üretilmeye başlanmıştır. Aynı bölgenin karşısında, yani Suriye tarafında ise 560 civarındaki kuyudan günde 450 bin ile 500 bin varil arasında petrol çıkarılmaktadır. TBMM’deki tutanaklara yansıyan bilgilere göre, TPAO yetkilileri yeni açılacak 12 kuyudan yaklaşık 2500 varil petrol daha çıkarılabileceğini belirtmektedirler.

üte yandan 216 bin dekarlık bir bölgemizin İsrail’e kiralanması salt bir ticaret olarak ele alınamaz. Osmanlı Devleti’nin Kıbrıs adasını İngilizlere, donanmalarının bakım ve ikmali için geçici olarak kiraladığını unutmamak gerekiyor. 


*Hani AKP’nin Kürt sorununu çözme açılımı?*
Meselenin bölge halkını ilgilendiren boyutu da çok önemlidir. 

Tahran’a giderken “2009’da çok önemli gelişmeler olacak” diyen, Bağdat’a giderken ilk defa *“Kürdistan”* kelimesini telaffuz eden, Prag’a giderken de* “Türkiye’nin en önemli sorunu Kürt sorunudur”* diyen AKP’nin Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül elbette ABD’nin planları gereği bu açıklamaları yapıyordu. Keza 2005’te Kürt sorunu benim sorunumdur diyen Tayyip Erdoğan da… 

Oysa hem Gül’e, hem de Erdoğan’a, bu meseleyi Türkiye adına çözebilme fırsatı çıkmıştır. Kendilerinden tam programlı bir toprak reformunu elbette beklemiyoruz; feodalizmi yıkacak, ağa topraklarını kamulaştıracak bir çalışmaya sınıfsal konumları gereği elbette girişemezler. Ancak hazineye ait olan bu mayınlı araziyi, 5 yılda temizleyecek firmaya 44 yıllığına kiralamak yerine, bölge halkına dağıtabilmek yetkileri dahilindedir. Kürt sorunu konusunda ciddilerse bu konuda bir adım atmaları yeterlidir!

Mayınlı arazinin 49 bini Mardin’de, 36 bini Hatay’da, 34 bini Kilis’te, 15 bini Gaziantep’te, 55 bini şanlıurfa’da, 16 bini de şırnak’tadır. Bu kadar toprağın dağıtılmasıyla bölge halkının hangi oranda rahatlayacağını varın siz hesap edin!

Oysa meselenin bölge halkı yararına çözümünü sağlayacak bu girişim AKP’nin gündeminde olmadığı gibi tasarının ele alındığı tutanaklardan da görüyoruz ki, “bölge partisiyim” diyen DTP’nin de gündeminde değildir!


*Sonuç*
Tasarı iptal edilmeli, mayınlı arazinin mayından arındırılarak bölge halkına dağıtılması esas alınmalıdır. Mayın temizleme işi Maliye Bakanlığı’nın yetkisinden alınarak Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nca ülke menfaatleri göz önünde bulundurularak çözülmelidir. 


*Mehmet Ali Güller*

*Odatv.com*
28 Mayıs 2009

----------


## bozok

*44 yıl kaç minute?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/05/2009* 



Rıdvan Yılmaz’ın mesajıdır: “44 yıl kaç minute?” 

Bu hesaba göre Tayyip Erdoğan, Davos’ta İsrail’i bir dakika eleştirdi, buna karşılık kendi ifadesiyle mayınlı araziyi İzak’a verecek? 

Kaç dakika için? 

525 bin 600 dakika için! 

44 yıllığına verilecek arazi, dünyadaki 38 ülkeden daha büyük! 

Ve Rahşan Ecevit, *“Bir toprağı yabancı bir firmaya 44 yıllığına veya daha az bir süre için de olsa, kiralamak demek onu bir nevi satmak demektir. Hele bu toprak sınır bölgemizde ise ülke güvenliği açısından da tehlikeyi davet demektir”* diyor.

Yılmaz üzdil ise kiralanacak arazideki mayınları temizleme fiyatını birim fiyat kabul ettikten sonra bütün Türkiye’nin 49 yıllık bedelini 1,3 trilyon dolar, yıllık kirasını ise 27 milyar dolar olarak tespit etmiş. *“Bari tamamını satın da bitsin bu aşkın ıstırabı”* diyor! 

Derken, o yönde başka haberler de çıktı. Meğer satış başlamış ama kimsenin haberi yok! 

The Economist dergisi, gıda krizini aşmak isteyen ülkelerin başta Afrika olmak üzere dünyanın dört yanından tarım arazisi aldığını, BM’nin* “yeni kolonicilik”* olarak nitelendirdiği anlaşmalar kapsamında Bahreyn’in Türkiye’de 500 milyon dolara arazi aldığını yazdı. 

Buna göre, Bahreyn merkezli yatırım fonu AgriCapital ile Türkiye arasında imzalanan anlaşma, Türkiye’deki bir tarım arazisinin Bahreyn tarafından kullanılmasını öngörüyor. Bedeli ise 500 milyon dolar. The Economist, *“Anlaşmanın boyutu 3-6 milyar dolara çıkabilir”* diye not düştü. Suudiler’in de Türkiye’de tarım arazisi baktıklarını yazdı. 

* * *

Ve şu anda Maliye Bakanlığı görevinde bulunan İngiliz vatandaşı Mehmet şimşek, Türkiye-Suriye sınırındaki mayınlı arazilerin, temizlenmesi karşılığında, 49 yıllığına yabancılara devredilmesinde sakınca görmediğini açıkladı. Mehmet şimşek, “şu anda Türkiye’de hem tarımsal faaliyette uzmanlaşmış hem de mayın temizlemede uzmanlaşmış firma belki yoktur, bilemiyorum” diyerek İsrail firmasını adres gösterdi. 

İsrail Büyükelçisi Gaby Levy de şanlıurfa’da *“Her Yahudi için bu topraklara, atalarımızın dedelerimizin geldiği bu topraklara gelmek çok önemli, özellikle şanlıurfa ve Harran bizim için çok önemli. Biz tarım ve sulamada teknolojik imkanlar ve kullanımı noktasında çok ilerideyiz. GAP çerçevesinde en büyük arazinin var olduğu şanlıurfa’da bu noktadaki birikimlerimizi sizlerle paylaşmak istiyoruz”* dedi. 

* * *


Tayyip Erdoğan ise mayınlı arazinin İsrail’e verileceğine ilişkin yasada herhangi bir madde olmadığını söyleyerek, “Neye dayanarak bunu söylüyorsun. Bunu kendileri yapsın. Bunu mu söylüyorsun? Peki bunun maliyeti hakkında bilgin var mı? Var mı bir çalışman? Yok. Bunu açıkla. Biz para nasıl yönetilir derken işte bunu söylüyoruz” diye bir açıklama yaptı. 

Yasada bir madde yok ama “İzak gelecek, yatırım yapacak, Ahmet, Mehmet, Hasan, Ayşe Fatma çalışacak” diye işsizlikle mücadele programını açıklayan Tayyip Bey değil mi? 

* * *

*Tayyip Bey’in asıl mesleği pazarlamacılık! Bisküvi pazarlar, toprak pazarlar, işgücü pazarlar!* 

İsrail Başbakanı Ehud Olmert, Davos’tan bir ay önce “Türkiye Başbakanı, yüksek profilli uluslararası bir başarıya ihtiyaç duyuyor” diye açıklamada bulunmuştu. 

Davos tiyatrosu sırasında Tayyip Erdoğan’a, *“One minute, one minute”* gösterisini yapma fırsatı verildi! 

Erdoğan seçimlerde umduğu başarıyı yakalayamadıysa da düşüşünü frenledi. Fakat şimdi İzak’a yaptığı pazarlama için, 525 bin 600 defa tövbe etse kendisini kurtaramayacak bir açık verdi!

...

----------


## bozok

*Mayın Temizlemede Durum Tozduman*



Mayın temizleme işi için kanun teklifi TBMM'ye geldiği tüm endişelere rağmen büyük bir hız ve kararlılıkla meclisten onaylanıp geçirildi. 

Cumhurbaşkanlığına gönderildi. Türkiye'de pek çok ve çeşitli kesimin "veto edilmesi" dileği ve çağrısına rağmen tam aksine o makamda da onaylanarak, Resmi Gazete'de yayınlanmak üzere meclise iade edildi. Bu yönü ile kanunlaşma prosedürü içinde bir rekor kırılmış kabul edilebilir.

Olayın garip olan yönü, hükümetin Büyük Millet Meclisi'nin bir kısmı da dahil geniş bir itiraz grubuna rağmen (meclis içi ve dışı şiyasi partiler, kuruluşlar, odalar, sivil toplum örgütleri v.s) bu kanun tasarısını, onaylamakta ve kanun haline getirmekteki kararlılığı ve telaşıdır.

Bütün bu sebeplerle, mayın temizleme konusunda neden hükümetin bu kadar aceleci davrandığı. Yani, olayın görünen yüzü ile perde arkasındaki sebep ve gelişmelerin ne olduğu bilinmelidir.

Mayın temizleme konusundaki çelişkiler:

Birincisi, neden mayın temizleme işinin normal ve rutin metodlarla değil de özel bir kanunla düzenlenmek istediği hususudur.

İkincisi ise hazırlanan bu özel kanunun onaylanma prosedürüdür.

üçüncü husus, bu kanunun yapılmasına sebep olan Ottawa Antlaşması maddeleri ile yapılan kanun arasındaki çelişki ve farkların neler olduğudur.

Dördüncü husus ise mayın temizleme işi ile bu arazinin ve ona bitişik arazilerin temizleyici firmaya kiralanmasındaki ısrarın sebepleridir. Birbiri ile hiçbir organik bağı bulunmayan bu iki işin neden ısrarla aynı pakete konulduğu hususudur. Bu dört husus netliğe kavuşmadıkça, bu konudaki huzursuzluk devam edecektir.

üelişkilerin açıklamalı detayları:

Birinci hususla ilgili olarak:

Mayınlı arazinin tüm haritaları Genelkurmay’da bulunmaktadır. Bu işin, 35 ile 50 milyon dolar arasında halledilebileceği de resmi olmayan kaynaklarca ifade edilmiştir. Daha sonra çeşitli sivil makamlar bu rakamı en az 500 milyon dolara kadar çıkartmışlardır. Fiyat ne olursa olsun bu rakamlar, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için oldukça küçük bir miktardır. Gerekirse, bir çağrı üzerine bunun çok üstünde bir miktar halktan bağış olarak bile toplanabilir. Dolayısı ile mayınları temizleme masrafı, topraklarımızı yabancılara kira karşılığı vermeyi gerektirecek bir durum değildir.

Son gelişmeler ve meclise kanun sevki ile mayın temizleme işinin, Türkiye'de özelleştirme idaresince yapılmasının da önü kesilmiş bulunmaktadır. Konu, pek net olmayan sebeplerle Maliye Bakanlığı'na tevdi edilmiştir. TBMM'de bu konuda yeni bir kanun çıkartılmış ve böylece olayın hukuki altyapısı da tamamlanmıştır. Böylece mesuliyet meclisten, milletvekillerinden çıkmış olup, görev bir bakanlığa devredilmiştir. Bu da son derece garip ve her zaman uygulanmayan bir usuldür. Bu prosedürün izlenmesindeki sebep yani gerekçe belli değildir.

Hızla çıkartılan ve çabucak imzalanan kanuna göre, mayınlardan temizlenen arazi (5 yıl temizleme için) ve temizlendikten sonra da ona mücavir olan devlet arazisi ile birlikte 44 yıllığına, tarım yapmak için temizleyici firmaya kiralanmış olacaktır. Uzun süredir kullanılmayıp adeta tabii nadasa bırakılan bu topraklarda yapılacak olan tarımdan elde edilecek olan kazançların yüksek olacağı ortadadır. Kısacası bu, mayını temizleyenlere bağışlanacak olağanüstü bir ranttır. Bu garip cömertliğin mutlaka sebebi anlatılmalı ve topluma izah edilmelidir.

İkinci hususla ilgili olarak:

Büyük mücadelelerden sonra hiç kimseyi dinlemeden ve göstermelik bir değişiklikle 4 Haziran 2009 günü mecliste onaylanan kanun derhal köşke gönderilmiş ve Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından imzalanmıştır. Bu aşamada da oldukça garip uygulamalar yer almıştır. Halkın bunu bilmesinde yarar vardır.

üzellikle, milli çıkarlarımızla örtüşmediği gerekçesi ile pek çok değişik yerden tepki gören, Meclis’te üstünde kavgalar kopan, Meclis içindeki ve dışındaki pek çok partiden itiraz edilen böylesine bir kanun, garip bir ısrarla Meclis’ten geçirilmeye çalışılırken, pek çok milletvekili içeri girmeyerek, bu kanunu protesto etmiştir.

Meclis kayıtlarına göre, "mayın temizleme ile ilgili kanunun onaylandığı gün olan 4 Haziran 2009 günü başta başbakan ve milli savunma bakanı olmak üzere tam 20 bakanın oylamaya katılmadığı görülmüştür. Yine meclis üyelerinden olan, biri eski maliye bakanı, diğeri de dışişleri bakanı olmak üzere 6 eski bakanın da oylamaya katılmaması dikkat çekmiştir. İlaveten 8 AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı da oylamada yer almamıştır. İlaveten, gelmeyen 48 AKP milletvekili olmak üzere Meclis’te sadece hükümet kanadından toplam 82 kişinin oylamada bulunmadığı düşünülürse, ortadaki gariplik daha net bir şekilde kendisini göstermektedir. (Bu isimlerin tümü meclis oylama kayıtlarından öğrenilebilir.) Buna, muhalefet kanadında olup, zaten bu kanuna karşı çıkanlar da hesaplanırsa, bu yapılan kanun'un "Kıl payı bir farkla" meclisten geçtiği anlaşılmaktadır. Dikkat edilirse, birçok kişi böyle tehlikeli ve milli çıkarları zedeleyecek bir kanunun altında imzasının olmamasına dikkat etmiştir.

üçüncü hususla ilgili olarak:

Ottawa Mayın Temizlik Sözleşmesi ile 4 Haziran 2009'da TBMM'de onaylanan 5903 nolu kanun arasında önemli farklılıklar göze çarpmaktadır.(1)

Ottawa sözleşmesinin 1. ve 2. maddeleri, "...Taraf devletlerden her biri, yetkisi ya da denetimi altında olan mayınlı alanlardaki bütün anti-personel mayınları bu sözlesmenin söz konusu Taraf Devlet için yürürlüğe girmesinden sonra on yıldan daha geç olmamak sartıyla mümkün olan en kısa zamanda imha etmek ya da imha edilmesini sağlamakla yükümlüdür." demektedir. Dikkat edilecek husus "Bütün anti-personel mayınları" teriminin kullanılmış olmasıdır.

2. maddede, yine, "Taraf Devletlerden her biri, anti-personel mayın bulunduğu bilinen veya dösenmiş bulunduğundan kuşkulanılan, yetkisi ya da denetimi altındaki bütün alanları belirlemek için elinden gelen her çabayı gösterecek ..." diyerek tekrar vurgulamıştır.

TBMM'de 04.06.2009 tarihinde kabul edilmiş olan 5903 sayılı yasa ise şöyle demektedir: Amaç ve kapsam:

Madde 1- (1) Bu Kanunun amacı; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ile Suriye Arap Cumhuriyeti Devleti arasındaki kara sınırında bulunan mayın (anti-personel ve anti-tank mayınları) ile patlamamış mühimmatın temizlenmesi, imha edilmesi ve bu suretle elde edilecek arazilerin tarımsal amaçlı kullanılması işlemlerine ilişkin esas ve usülleri düzenlemektir. Ancak, mayınlı alanda bulunan maden ve petrol gibi her türlü yeraltı zenginlikleri hakkında, 4/6/1985 tarihli ve 3213 sayılı Maden Kanunu, 7/3/1954 tarihli ve 6326 sayılı Petrol Kanunu, 18/12/1953 tarihli ve 6200 sayılı Devlet Su İşleri Umum Müdürlüğü Teşkilat ve Vazifeleri Hakkında Kanun ile diğer ilgili mevzuat hükümleri saklıdır.

Aradaki fark:

Ottawa Sözleşmesi sadece ANTİ-PERSONEL mayınlarin temizliğini öngörmektedir. Yeni hazırlanan yasada ise tüm mayınların yani ANTİ-PERSONEL ve ANTİ-TANK mayınların temizlenmesi öngörülmektedir. Oysa, ülke güvenliği açısından anti-tank mayınların muhafaza edilmesi gerekmektedir. Bunlar sadece sınır güvenliğini sağlayan ama insan ve canlıya doğrudan zarar vermeyen mayın tipleridir. Dolayısı ile bu çok önemli bir husus olup, gözden kaçmış bulunmaktadır.

Ottawa Sözleşmesinin 3. maddesi şöyle demektedir:

"3. Bir Taraf Devlet, 1. fıkrada söz konusu anti-personel mayınların hepsini belirtilen zaman zarfında imha edemeyeceği veya imha edilmesini sağlayamayacağı kanaatine varırsa, Taraf Devletler Toplantısı'na veya Gözden Geçirme Konferansı'na, bu tür anti-personel mayınların imhasını tamamlamak için son mühletin 10 yıla kadar uzatılması talebinde bulunabilir."
TBMM'de yaşanan bunca telaş ve hız düşünülürse, bunların sebebi pek anlaşılamamaktadır. Zira, ortada bu kadar telaş için bir gerekçe görülmemektedir. Acaba, kanun doğru anaşılamamışmıdır? Kaldı ki, birçok ülke çıkarları için uygun görmediği anlaşmaları da imzalamamaktadır.

ülke çıkarına uymadığı takdirde antlaşmaya katılma şartı veya zorunluğu yoktur. Her zaman için "katılma hakkı" bakidir. Bu kanunun daha teferruatlı olarak ve rahat bir zaman dilimi içinde tartışılmadan, acele ve baskı ile onaylanmasının sebepleri de pek anlaşılamamıştır.

Dipnot: 1. Bu konuda daha detaylı bilgi için Sayın. Taner Demir tarafından hazırlanıp, Sayın. Naci Kaptan tarafından internete sunulan rapora da bakılabilir. "Kültür Vadisi" internet sitesi.

4- Dördüncü hususla ilgili olarak:

• Mayın temizlendikten sonra başka ülke ve şirketlere temiz topraklar uzun vadeli olarak kiralanacak olursa, o zaman, Türkiye toprakları üstünde, adeta başka bir ülke veya grubun fiili kontrol ve hakimiyetini kabul etmek gibi bir durumu ortaya çıkacaktır. Bu kabul edilemez bir durumdur. 

• Mayınlı arazi en az 350,000 dönüm olup, temizlendikten sonra buna Ceylanpınar ve yakınındaki diğer devlet arazileri ve askeri güvenlik gerekçesi ile kamulaştırılmış olan devlet arazileri de eklenince söz konusu kiralanacak alan yaklaşık 650,000 dekar (hatta daha da üstüne) çıkmış olacaktır. Mayınlama sırasında, askeri güvenlik gerekçesi ile kimi bölümlerde 5 km derinliğine ve kimi yerde de 20 km derinliğine arazi kamulaştırılmıştır. Dolayısı ile bunlar da hesaba katılarak alan hesabı yapıldığında, kimilerine göre nerede ise 2 KKTC toprağı kadar bir yer kiraya verilmiş olacaktır.

Daha sınırlı tahminlere göre bile en az Bolu ili kadar veya Aydın ilinin ekili-dikili topraklarının iki katı kadar yer kira ile başkalarına verilecektir.

• Bu topraklar yarım asırlık bir dönem için (44 yıl) başka bir devleti beslemek üzere tarıma açılacaktır. İlaveten içinden (büyük ihtimalle) petrol çıkarsa, bunun da kullanma ve işletme hakları nasıl halledilecektir?.. Her ne kadar, hükümet bu konuda tedbir alındı demekteyse de bunun fiili olarak nasıl uygulanacağı veya kontrol edileceği henüz açıklık kazanmamıştır.

Kısacası, beş yıl temizleme için, 44 yıl tarım için yani toplam 49 yıl bu topraklar ihaleyi alan firmaların veya devletin arazisi olarak kullanılacaktır. İhaleyi dışarıdan alan kim olursa olsun, bu kabul edilemez bir durumdur.

* Zaten Türk devleti, GAP projesi ile buraları suladığı için, kiralayan her kim olursa, onların su getirme zahmeti de olmayacaktır. Yani masraf ve zahmetin tümünü Türk devleti ve sonuçta Türk halkı karşılamış olduğundan, 44 yıl bu toprakların safasını ve verimini başkaları kullanacaktır. Böylesine adaletsiz bir durum da kabul olunamaz.

İtiraz edilen ana konular şunlardır:

1- Mayın temizleme işinin dışarıya ihale edilmek istenmesi. Bunun çok daha ucuza ve iyi bir şekilde yerli imkanlarla yapılabilineceğine inanılmaktadır.

2- Mayın temizlemeye karşın bu yerlerin temizleyenlere kiralanması. Temizliği yapan firmaya ücreti ödenmeli ve kontratı tamamlanmalıdır. Ayrıca verimli toprakları kiralamak gibi bir cömertliğe gerek yoktur.

3- Temizleme masrafı ne olursa olsun, bunu Türkiye devleti kaldırabilir. Hatta, halk bile gönüllü olarak verebilir. Dolayısı ile yapılan bir işe karşılık hiç lüzum yokkan 49 yıllığına Türkiye topraklarını kiralamak kabul edilemez bir husustur.

4- İlaveten kiralanmak istenen alanın büyüklüğüne de itirazlar bulunmaktadır. Mayınlı toprak tarım için kiraya verilecek ise sadece temizlenen 300 bin dekar üstünden konuşulması gerekmektedir. Oysa, kanunda onun mücavir alanları da kiraya verilecek alanlar içine eklenmektedir. Bu durum yani 300 bin dekar temizleme karşılığı 650 bin ve hatta daha çok dekarı kiralama hakkı elde etmek hiç kabul edilir bir durum değildir.

5- Mayın temizleme masrafı ile iki katı bir araziden 44 yılda elde edilecek tarım kazancı karşılaştırılmaları yapılmış mıdır? Aradaki fark nedir? Bu rakamlar meclise ve komisyonun bilgisine sunulmuş mudur? Halkın bunu öğrenme şansı nedir?

Bunlar olmadan hiç bir kanunun mantıki ve makul bir gerekçesi olamaz. Afaki hesaplar da kabul edilemez.

6- Yeraltı suları son derece zengin olan ve Türkiye'nin en iyi devlet çifliklerin biri olan Ceylanpınar neden mayın şirketlerine kiralanmak istenmektedir? Esasen kiraya verilmek istenen arazinin tarifi yapılmıştır ama boyutu ve tam kaç bin dekar olacağı belirtilmemiştir. Böyle muğlak ve anlaşılmaz bir kanun veya anlaşma kabul edilemez.

b7- Dünyanın yakında "Gıda kıtlığı ve su sıkıntısı ile" karşı karşıya kalacağı Dünya üevre raporlarında çokça anlatılmaktadır. Keza Dünya Sağlık ürgütü de bu hususlara dikkat çekmektedir. Böyle bir dönemde Türkiye'deki verimli arazilerin ve mevcut yer altı ve yer üstü sularının korunması gerekmektedir. Bunun aksi kabul edilemez.

Böylesine anlaşılmaz hesap ve ayarlamalarla "Kiraya verilmek istenen" topraklar ve "mayın temizleme" işlemi kabul edilemez bir durumdur



*Kaynak: Doç.Dr. Oya Akgönenç / açıkistihbarat / 22.06.2009*

----------


## bozok

*TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ DEVLETİ İLE SURİYE ARAP CUMHURİYETİ DEVLETİ ARASINDAKİ KARA SINIRI BOYUNCA YAPILACAK MAYIN TEMİZLEME FAALİYETLERİ İLE İHALE İşLEMLERİ HAKKINDA KANUN*



Kanun No. 


5903 

Kabul Tarihi: 4/6/2009



*Amaç ve kapsam*

MADDE 1 – (1) Bu Kanunun amacı; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ile Suriye Arap Cumhuriyeti Devleti arasındaki kara sınırında bulunan mayın (anti personel-anti tank mayınları) ile patlamamış mühimmatın temizlenmesi, imha edilmesi ve bu suretle elde edilecek arazilerin tarımsal amaçlı kullanılması işlemlerine ilişkin esas ve usulleri düzenlemektir. *Ancak, mayınlı alanda bulunan maden ve petrol gibi her türlü yeraltı zenginlikleri hakkında, 4/6/1985 tarihli ve 3213 sayılı Maden Kanunu, 7/3/1954 tarihli ve 6326 sayılı Petrol Kanunu, 18/12/1953 tarihli ve 6200 sayılı Devlet Su İşleri Umum Müdürlüğü Teşkilat ve Vazifeleri Hakkında Kanun ile diğer ilgili mevzuat hükümleri saklıdır.* 

İhale işlemleri

MADDE 2 – (1) Mayın temizleme işi, öncelikle 4/1/2002 tarihli ve 4734 sayılı Kamu İhale Kanununun “İstisnalar” başlıklı 3 üncü maddesinin (b) fıkrasında belirtilen istisna hükümlerine göre Milli Savunma Bakanlığınca yaptırılır.

(2) Mayın temizleme işinin birinci fıkrada belirtilen usulle yaptırılamaması halinde, 4734 sayılı Kanun hükümlerine göre Maliye Bakanlığınca hizmet satın alınmak suretiyle yaptırılır. Mayından temizlenen alanlardaki Hazine taşınmazlarının tasarrufu Maliye Bakanlığına geçer. İhale komisyonlarının oluşumu ve çalışmasına ilişkin esas ve usuller Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından belirlenir. İhale şartnamesinin hazırlanması ve yapılacak işin muayene ve kabulü, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı, Maliye Bakanlığı ve Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı temsilcilerinden oluşan ortak bir komisyon tarafından yapılır. Muayene ve kabul komisyonlarının görevleri ile çalışma esas ve usulleri aynı komisyonca belirlenir.

(3) Birinci ve ikinci fıkralar hükümleri çerçevesinde mayın temizleme işinin yaptırılamaması halinde, 8/9/1983 tarihli ve 2886 sayılı Devlet İhale Kanunu ile 4734 sayılı Kanun hükümlerine tabi olmaksızın Hazineye ait ya da Maliye Bakanlığınca idare edilen mayından temizlenecek alanlar ile müstakil kullanımı mümkün olmayan ve bu taşınmazlarla bütünlük teşkil eden Hazineye ait diğer taşınmazların, tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılması karşılığında, kullanım süresinden en fazla indirimi teklif edene ihale edilmek suretiyle yaptırılır. 

Ayrıca, söz konusu alanda bulunan ve diğer kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarına ait olan taşınmazlar da aynı yöntemle Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından ihale edilir. Mayınlı alanda bulunmakla birlikte, Bakanlar Kurulu kararı gereğince belirlenen askeri yasak bölge ile sınır hattı boyunca tesis edilecek sınır fiziki güvenlik sistemi için ihtiyaç duyulacak alanlar temizletilmekle birlikte, yüklenicinin kullanımına bırakılmaz. *Bu fıkranın uygulanması halinde, ihale komisyonlarının oluşumu ve çalışmasına ilişkin esas ve usuller Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından belirlenir. İhale şartnamesinin hazırlanması ve yapılacak işin muayene ve kabulü, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı, Maliye Bakanlığı ve Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı temsilcilerinden oluşan ortak bir komisyon tarafından yapılır.* Muayene ve kabul komisyonlarının görevleri ile çalışma esas ve usulleri aynı komisyonca belirlenir.


(4) İhaleyi yapan bakanlık gerekli gördüğü hallerde, taşınmazları bir bütün olarak ya da kısımlara ayırmak suretiyle ihale edebilir. Bu Kanunun uygulanmasına ilişkin bilgi, belge, teknik personel gibi talepler, diğer kamu kurum ve kuruluşları tarafından öncelikle ve ivedilikle karşılanır.

(5) Temizlenecek mayınlı alanların öncelik sırası Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı, Dışişleri Bakanlığı ve Maliye Bakanlığının mutabakatı ile belirlenir.

Mayın temizleme ve arazi kullanım süreleri

MADDE 3 – (1) Maliye Bakanlığınca yapılacak kullanım karşılığı temizleme ihalesinde, mayın temizleme süresi taşınmazların yükleniciye tesliminden itibaren 5 yılı, taşınmazların temizleme karşılığı tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılması süresi ise kabul işlemlerinin yapılmasından itibaren 44 yılı geçemez.
Danışmanlık hizmeti alınması

MADDE 4 – (1) Mayın temizleme işi ve ihalesi ile ilgili olarak *Maliye Bakanlığınca 4734 sayılı Kanun hükümlerine tabi olunmaksızın danışmanlık hizmeti alınabilir.* 

Yürürlük

MADDE 5 – (1) Bu Kanun yayımı tarihinde yürürlüğe girer.

Yürütme

MADDE 6 – (1) Bu Kanun hükümlerini Bakanlar Kurulu yürütür.



*16/6/2009*

----------


## bozok

*Mayın Temizliğinde Son Dakika!*



*Milli Savunma Bakanlığı'ndan mayın açıklaması.*

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı Genel Sekreterliği, Suriye sınırındaki mayınların temizlenmesinin, NATO Bakım ve İkmal Ajansı (NAMSA) kanalı ile gerçekleştirilmesinin prensipte uygun bir yöntem olarak değerlendirildiğini ve anılan kuruluşla bu yönde görüşmelere başlandığını bildirdi.



*30.06.2009 08:46:00*

*İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*PEşKEşE DUR* 

 
*CHP’nin başvurusunu görüşüp karara bağlayan Anayasa Mahkemesi, yasada mayınların temizlendikten sonra organik tarıma açılma hükmünü onaylarken, toprakların 49 yıllığına kiralanmasının yürürlülüğünü durdurdu. Muhalefet partilerinin tümünün karşı çıktığı yasa, iktidarın oyu ile kabul edilmişti.* 


*‘MAYIN’a durdurma*
Anayasa Mahkemesi, mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesini öngören düzenlemeyi kısmen iptal etti. Mahkeme, arazilerin 49 yıllığına kiralanamayacağına hükmetti

Anayasa Mahkemesi, 5903 sayılı Türkiye ile Suriye Arasındaki Kara Sınırı Boyunca Yapılacak Mayın Temizleme Faaliyetleri ile İhale İşlemleri Hakkında Kanun’un bazı maddelerini durdurdu. Anayasa Mahkemesi, Milli Savunma Bakanlığınca temizleme işinin yaptırılamaması halinde taşınmazların tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılması karşılığında, kullanım süresinden en fazla indirimi teklif edene ihale edilmek suretiyle yaptırılacağına ilişkin hükmün yürürlüğünü durdurdu. 


*Muhalefetin ortak başvurusu*
Mahkeme,* “taşınmazların temizleme karşılığı tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılmasına”* ilişkin hükmünde yürürlüğünü durdurma kararı verdi. Anayasa Mahkemesi, TBMM’deki tüm muhalefet partili milletvekillerinin imzasıyla açılan davada, yürürlüğün durdurulması istemini karara bağladı. Anayasa Mahkemesi, kanunun, *“amaç ve kapsamını”* düzenleyen 1. maddesinin 1. tümcesinde yer alan* “...ve bu suretle elde edilecek arazilerin, tarımsal amaçlı kullanılması...”* ibaresinin yürürlüğünün durdurulması istemini reddetti. Yüksek Mahkeme,* “ihale işlemleri”* başlığıyla düzenlenen 2. maddesinin 1. numaralı fıkrasının yürürlüğünün durdurulması isteminin de reddine karar verdi. Bu hüküm mayın temizleme işinin Kamu İhale Kanunu’nun* “istisnalar”* başlıklı 3. maddesinin (b) fıkrasında belirtilen, istisna hükümlere göre Milli Savunma Bakanlığınca yaptırılacağını öngörüyor. Yüksek Mahkeme, yine aynı maddenin 2 numaralı fıkrasının 3. ve 5. tümcelerinin yürürlüğünün durdurulması isteminin de reddini kararlaştırdı.


*İptal ele alınacak*
Reddine karar verilen 3. tümce, *“ihale komisyonlarının oluşumu ve çalışmasına ilişkin esas ve usullerin Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından belirleneceğini”*, 5. tümce ise* “muayene ve kabul komisyonlarının görevleri ele çalışma esas ve usullerinin oluşturulacak komisyonca belirleneceğini”* öngörüyor. Anayasa Mahkemesi, söz konusu hükümlerin iptal istemini ise daha sonra karara bağlayacak.

*Yürürlüğü durdurulan hükümler*
Anayasa Mahkemesi, aynı kanunun 2. maddesinin 3 numaralı fıkrasının 1, 2, 4. ve 6. tümcelerinin yürürlüklerinin durdurulmasına karar verdi. Söz konusu tümceler şöyle: *“Birinci ve ikinci fıkralar hükümleri çerçevesinde mayın temizleme işinin yaptırılamaması halinde, 8.9.1983 tarihli ve 2886 sayılı Devlet İhale Kanunu ile 4734 sayılı Kanun hükümlerine tabi olmaksızın Hazineye ait ya da Maliye Bakanlığınca idare edilen mayından temizlenecek alanlar ile müstakil kullanımı mümkün olmayan ve bu taşınmazlarla bütünlük teşkil eden Hazineye ait diğer taşınmazların, tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılması karşılığında, kullanım süresinden en fazla indirimi teklif edene ihale edilmek suretiyle yaptırılır. Ayrıca, söz konusu alanda bulunan ve diğer kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarına ait olan taşınmazlar da aynı yöntemle Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından ihale edilir. Bu fıkranın uygulanması halinde, ihale komisyonlarının oluşumu ve çalışmasına ilişkin esas ve usuller Maliye Bakanlığı tarafından belirlenir. Muayene ve kabul komisyonlarının görevleri ile çalışma esas ve usulleri aynı komisyonca belirlenir.”* 

*İhale süresi*
Anayasa Mahkemesi, kanunun 3. maddesinin 1 numaralı fıkrasında yer alan*,“...taşınmazların temizleme karşılığı tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılması süresi ise...”* ibaresinin de yürürlüğünü durdurdu. Bu fıkranın tamamı, *“Maliye Bakanlığınca yapılacak kullanım karşılığı temizleme ihalesinde mayın temizleme süresi taşınmazların yükleniciye tesliminden itibaren 5 yılı, taşınmazların temizleme karşılığı tarımsal faaliyetlerde kullandırılması süresi ise kabul işlemlerinin yapılmasından itibaren 44 yılı geçemeyeceğini”* öngörüyor.




*23/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*şU MAYINLI SAHA SİZCE NE KADARDIR?*
** 
 

1980’li yılların ortasında İsviçre, Logan gölü kıyısında kendine yer alan bir Suudi patrona, aynı yerden ikinci bir arazi almasına izin vermemişti. AFP de bu haberi telekslere* “acil”* koduyla vermişti. İsviçre haklı bir gerekçe öne sürüyordu: *“Sen, benim ülkemde, bana ait toprakları alabilirsin, ancak bunu işgal durumuna getirmeye kalkarsan, engellerim.”*

Logan kıyısını boydan boya kapatırsan, Logan gölü de senin olur.

Marmara’yı boydan boya kapatırsan, Marmara Denizi de senin olur.

Sınırı boydan boya kapatırsan, karşıdaki ülkenin komşusu sen olursun ben değil.

Bunu bu hükümete Anayasa Mahkemesi bir şekilde anlatmak durumunda kaldı.

Yasanın Suriye sınırındaki mayinli arazilerin *“tarımsal kullanım karşılığında temizlenmesine”* ilişkin düzenlemeyi Anayasa’ya aykırı bularak yürürlüğünü 23 Temmuz itibariyle, oy birliğiyle durdurdu.

Olayı hatırlayalım:

1956 yılında o zamanki Bakanlar Kurulu, ülke güvenliğini ön plana çıkartarak, Suriye ile olan sınırımızı, yani 508 bin dekarlık bir alanı mayınlı saha olarak istimlak etti. O sıralarda bu anlaşılır bir davranıştı. Bir yığın insanın mağdur olmasına karşın, devlet adına yapılan bu girişim sineye çekildi. Dünyanın en verimli topraklarına sahip Güneydoğu Anadolu insanı da kendine ait toprakları ülke güvenliği adına devlete vermeyi kabul etti.

Adı geçen bölge mayınlandı, binlerce insan da o mayınların üzerinde sınırı geçmeye çalışırken yaşamını yitirdi. Aradan elli yıl geçti ve mayınların nerede olduğuna ilişkin haritalar geçersiz oldu. 

Mayınları yok etmenin tek yolu vardı: Hepsini patlatmak.

Genelkurmay, 2003 yılında bu işi yapabileceğini, ancak Milli Savunma Bakanlığı bütçesine 35 milyon dolarlık bir ek para ilave edilmesi gerektiğini belirtti.

AKP bu parayı karşılayamayacağını söyledi.

2006 yılında mayınlı arazilerin temizlenmesiyle ilgili bir ihale açıldı.

İhaleye yirmi kadar firma başvurdu. Bunlardan 13’ünün ihale şartlarına uygun olduğuna karar verildi ve ihale açıldı. İsrailli firmaların da ihaleye girdiğine dikkat çekildi (sanki tek sorunmuş gibi). İhale ertelendi ve İsrailli firmaların girmesi bir şekilde engellendi.

Gerekçe de, Meclis’te savunulduğu şekliyle, yeni şehitlere yol açmamaktı. Yani mayın temizlenirken ölecek olan vatan evlatlarını korumaktı amaç.

Kimse kiralanan bu kadar alanın Van Gölü kıyısında, Trabzon’un çevresinde veya daha da vahim gibi görünen üanakkale boğazının kıyılarında olmadığını düşünmüyor. Kiralanan bölge Türkiye’nin Suriye sınırı. Tartışılan, bu bölgenin tarıma elverişli verimli topraklar olduğu ve asıl sahiplerine verilmesi gerektiği. Türkiye’nin hangi bölgesi tarıma elverişsiz, hangi bölgede tarıma ilişkin tasarruflar yapıldı da Meclis ayağa kalktı?

Askerliğimi Nusaybin ve çevresindeki sınır karakollarda yaptım. Bir çok çatışmaya girdim. Kızıltepe Alay Komutanlığı’nda gazino subayı yaparken, bir anda Albay Naci Altunkaya’nın hışmına uğrayıp Kemaliye karakoluna sürüldüm.

Yüzden fazla çatışmaya katıldım.

Ama anlatmak istediğim askerlik anılarım değil tabii ki...

Kemaliye karakolu, 117. Seyyar Jandarma Alayı’nın, Nusaybin’deki taburunun Kızıltepe’ye doğru en uç karakoludur. Cizre’ye doğru en uç karakolu da Duruca karakoludur.

Kızıltepe’den geçen İpek Yol, ilk görev yaptığım Kemaliye Karakolu’nun önünden geçer. Yani, mayınlı saha ile karakol arasında İpek Yol vardır. Bazı karakollar (geçtiğimiz ay Baykal’ın ziyaret ettiği Tilkitepe karakolu gibi) mayınlı saha ile İpek Yol arasında konuşlanmıştır.

Kemaliye Karakolu’ndan Nusaybin’e doğru bir sonraki karakol Tilkitepe karakoludur. Tilkitepe karakolu, İpek Yol ile 28 sıra dikenli tel ile çevrilmiş mayınlı saha arasındadır. 

Daha sonra, Nusaybin’e kadar olan karakollardan bir tanesi daha İpek Yol’un üst tarafındadır. Nusaybin’den sonra Duruca’ya kadar olan Karakollar içinde de bir tanesi İpek Yol’un üst tarafındadır. Yaşar üzdemir, Demirtepe, Kapı vb. karakollar İpek Yol ile mayınlı saha arasındadır.

Bunun ne demek olduğuna sıra gelince. Bu, mayınlı sahayı kiralaması muhtemel olan şirket veya şirketlerin yalnızca mayınlı saha kadar bir bölümü değil, doğal olarak İpek Yol’a kadar olan bölümü de kiralayacakları anlamına gelmektedir. Ceylanpınar’daki çiftlik alanı gibi.

Bu durumda 49 yıllığına kiraya verilecek alanın boyutu 508 bin dekardan çok daha fazladır. İpek Yol’un üst tarafı, yani Mardin tarafına tırmanan ve köylerin bulunduğu bölümü daha çok tarım alanıdır ve DSİ’nin sulama kanallarıyla donanmıştır. İpek Yol’un altı, yani Suriye tarafı ise güvenlik nedeniyle mayınlı saha gibi, asla kullanılamayacak bölgedir.

49 yıllığına kiraya verilmesi düşünülen ve Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından yürütmkesi durdurulan *“tarımsal kullanım karşılığı”* uygulamasında önemli bir hata da 44 yıl ısrarından kaynaklanıyor. üyle ki, mayınların 5 yılda temizleneceği öngörülüyor ve ondan sonra kalan 44 yılın tarım alanı olarak kullanılması hesap ediliyor. Oysa, mayınlı sahadan çok daha büyük bir alan zaten mayın tehlikesi dışında olduğundan hemen kullanıma hazır durumdadır.

İpek Yol ile mayınlı saha arasındaki bütün bölge, kiraya verilmek durumunda, hatta zorunda kalınacaktı. Zaten asıl iştah kabartan yönü de bu yönüydü.

Tilkitepe Karakolu, adını aldığı köy ile birlikte konuşlanmış durumda. Daha ileride, Ganigat deresinin geçtiği büyük bataklık bir alan var ki, mayınlı sahanın birkaç katı genişlikte. Demirtepe karakolu da bir o kadar uzaktır İpek Yola, Duruca deseniz öyle...

*Ama bütün bunlara rağmen AKP Grup Başkanvekili Bekir Bozdağ Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kararını siyasi olarak niteleyebilmekte, hukuki olmadığını savunabilmektedir.*

Olayın *“mayınların bulunduğu saha”* olarak değil bir bütün olarak görülmesi halinde sorunun ne büyük bir *“tehlike”* oluşturduğu daha iyi anlaşılır. 

Bunu anlatmak gerek asıl.

Mayınlı saha *“ulvi”* amaçlarla ve cebimizden para çıkmadan verilmeye çalışılıyor gibi gösteriliyor, ama mayınlı sahadan çok daha büyük bir alanın *“hediye”* olarak verildiği gözden kaçırılmaya çalışılıyor.



*Odatv.com*

*A. Mümtaz İdil*

26 Temmuz 2009

----------

